# Romney was not a good governor, so why would he be a good president?



## Lakhota

Why Mitt Romney Had Such a Bad Record on Jobs in Massachusetts | The Nation

Why Didnt Mitt Romney Run for Reelection as Governor? | RedState

16 Reasons Why Mitt Romney Would Be A Really, Really Bad President

What's Mitt Romney Hiding in His Record as Governor - The Daily Beast

Foreign Policy experts in agreement about Mitt Romney


----------



## Lakhota

I don't see anything in Romney's past that qualifies him to be president - neither in his poor record as governor nor his record as a vulture capitalist.


----------



## Stephanie

oh well then, he can be as shitty as obama has been

With Obama's past he should of never become President either


----------



## Lakhota

How Romney and Bain Capital Bankrupted One Firm, Fired All its Workers, and Pocketed $100 Million | | AlterNet

11 Ways Mitt Romney Shows His Rich-Guy, Ayn Randian Cluelessness | Election 2012 | AlterNet


----------



## blackhawk

Lakhota said:


> I don't see anything in Romney's past that qualifies him to be president - neither in his poor record as governor nor his record as a vulture capitalist.



But you saw something in Obama's past that qualified him to be President now all the sudden past qualifications matter.LMAO


----------



## whitehall

Governor Romney created more jobs in Mass than Barry Hussein created in the entire Country.


----------



## Stephanie

blackhawk said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything in Romney's past that qualifies him to be president - neither in his poor record as governor nor his record as a vulture capitalist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you saw something in Obama's past that qualified him to be President now all the sudden past qualifications matter.LMAO
Click to expand...


he doesn't see anything except what the left wing sites like Atereredworld tell him


----------



## Lakhota

whitehall said:


> Governor Romney created more jobs in Mass than Barry Hussein created in the entire Country.



Please provide some "credible" proof of your claim.


----------



## Caroljo

I wonder how much these people get paid for coming up with all this "information".


----------



## Stephanie

Lakhota said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Governor Romney created more jobs in Mass than Barry Hussein created in the entire Country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide some "credible" proof of your claim.
Click to expand...


why bother


----------



## Lakhota

blackhawk said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything in Romney's past that qualifies him to be president - neither in his poor record as governor nor his record as a vulture capitalist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you saw something in Obama's past that qualified him to be President now all the sudden past qualifications matter.LMAO
Click to expand...


I didn't vote for Obama in 2008, but I sure as hell will this time.


----------



## GWV5903

Lakhota said:


> I don't see anything in Romney's past that qualifies him to be president - neither in his poor record as governor nor his record as a vulture capitalist.



So you justify voting for Obummer based on what?


----------



## Lakhota

GWV5903 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything in Romney's past that qualifies him to be president - neither in his poor record as governor nor his record as a vulture capitalist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you justify voting for Obummer based on what?
Click to expand...


Several justifications, but most of all because the alternative is too dangerous for America and the world.


----------



## Stephanie

LOl, too "dangerous" for America and THE WORLD

Like the WORLD has been safe with obama in there..


----------



## Lakhota

Romney is a warmongering chickenhawk who has never served his country in the military.

Romney tells vets dangerous world demands powerful military | Reuters


----------



## Stephanie

Lakhota said:


> Romney is a warmongering chickenhawk who has never served his country in the military.
> 
> Romney tells vets dangerous world demands powerful military | Reuters



so is obama, so go vote for him anyway and stop spamming us with bullshit


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Lakhota said:


> Why Mitt Romney Had Such a Bad Record on Jobs in Massachusetts | The Nation
> 
> Why Didnt Mitt Romney Run for Reelection as Governor? | RedState
> 
> 16 Reasons Why Mitt Romney Would Be A Really, Really Bad President
> 
> What's Mitt Romney Hiding in His Record as Governor - The Daily Beast
> 
> Foreign Policy experts in agreement about Mitt Romney



He had to work with a state legislature that was 85% Democratic.  Who really was the problem?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Lakhota said:


> Romney is a warmongering chickenhawk who has never served his country in the military.
> 
> Romney tells vets dangerous world demands powerful military | Reuters



Like Obama?


----------



## Lakhota

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney is a warmongering chickenhawk who has never served his country in the military.
> 
> Romney tells vets dangerous world demands powerful military | Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Obama?
Click to expand...


What wars did Obama start that cost the lives of American troops?


----------



## blackhawk

Lakhota said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything in Romney's past that qualifies him to be president - neither in his poor record as governor nor his record as a vulture capitalist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you saw something in Obama's past that qualified him to be President now all the sudden past qualifications matter.LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't vote for Obama in 2008, but I sure as hell will this time.
Click to expand...

Yeah right.


----------



## blackhawk

Lakhota said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney is a warmongering chickenhawk who has never served his country in the military.
> 
> Romney tells vets dangerous world demands powerful military | Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What wars did Obama start that cost the lives of American troops?
Click to expand...

What wars has Romney started?


----------



## Stephanie

blackhawk said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you saw something in Obama's past that qualified him to be President now all the sudden past qualifications matter.LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't vote for Obama in 2008, but I sure as hell will this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah right.
Click to expand...


Probably wasn't old enough to vote then...


----------



## Lakhota

> I dont know who all of his advisers are, but Ive seen some of the names and some of them are quite far to the right, and sometimes they, I think, might be in a position to make judgments or recommendations to the candidate that should get a second thought. For example, when Governor Romney not too long ago said that the Russian Federation is our number one geo-strategic, well Come on, Mitt. Think. It isnt the case.



Colin Powells Advice To Mitt Romney: Come On, Mitt. Think. | Mediaite


----------



## Stephanie

blackhawk said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Obama?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What wars did Obama start that cost the lives of American troops?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What wars has Romney started?
Click to expand...



the one their crystall ball tells them


----------



## Lakhota

> If Romney were to simply be judged based upon his track record as governor, true conservatives would not give him the time of day. Yet, they seem more than willing to hold their nose and vote for a proven liberal because they have taken up the same mantra that the left did during the last election. Only this time, instead of the cry being, Anybody but Bush, its Anybody but Obama!



Who Is The Most Dangerous Man In America?*|*Front Porch Politics


----------



## GWV5903

Lakhota said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything in Romney's past that qualifies him to be president - neither in his poor record as governor nor his record as a vulture capitalist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you justify voting for Obummer based on what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Several justifications, but most of all because the alternative is too dangerous for America and the world.
Click to expand...


You wouldn't know dangerous if it bit you in the ass, Obummer has defined the word to a T...


----------



## Stephanie

this thread is stupid, just another one spammed with left wing kook sites and nothing else..

shouldn't feed the trolls..


----------



## Rozman

Lakhota said:


> Why Mitt Romney Had Such a Bad Record on Jobs in Massachusetts | The Nation
> 
> Why Didnt Mitt Romney Run for Reelection as Governor? | RedState
> 
> 16 Reasons Why Mitt Romney Would Be A Really, Really Bad President
> 
> What's Mitt Romney Hiding in His Record as Governor - The Daily Beast
> 
> Foreign Policy experts in agreement about Mitt Romney



Obama was a community organizer
Obama was a State Senator for like 10 mins
Obama was a United States Senator for 15 mins

Why was Obama qualified?......


----------



## Lakhota

Stephanie said:


> this thread is stupid, just another one spammed with left wing kook sites and nothing else..
> 
> shouldn't feed the trolls..



Why don't you try to "factually" disprove this so-called "spam" from "kook" sites...?


----------



## Lakhota

Rozman said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Mitt Romney Had Such a Bad Record on Jobs in Massachusetts | The Nation
> 
> Why Didnt Mitt Romney Run for Reelection as Governor? | RedState
> 
> 16 Reasons Why Mitt Romney Would Be A Really, Really Bad President
> 
> What's Mitt Romney Hiding in His Record as Governor - The Daily Beast
> 
> Foreign Policy experts in agreement about Mitt Romney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was a community organizer
> Obama was a State Senator for like 10 mins
> Obama was a United States Senator for 15 mins
> 
> Why was Obama qualified?......
Click to expand...


Well, junior, this thread ain't about Obama.  Maybe you'd like to start one...


----------



## Stephanie

Lakhota said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> this thread is stupid, just another one spammed with left wing kook sites and nothing else..
> 
> shouldn't feed the trolls..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you try to "factually" disprove this so-called "spam" from "kook" sites...?
Click to expand...


why bother, so you can go dig up some more bullshit from alterered world or thinkprogress..you don't want to hear what people have to say, you just think your sites have all the answers..you post six links at once and then tell people to disprove them...you're a joke


----------



## Avatar4321

Obama has been a horrible President. Why on earth would we expect him to be better second time around?


----------



## Lakhota

In other words, you wingnuts don't wish to address the OP in a factual manner...


----------



## Stephanie




----------



## Avatar4321

Lakhota said:


> In other words, you wingnuts don't wish to address the OP in a factual manner...



We are addressing it. We are addressing your attempts to avoid Obama's record by attacking Romney's record, which is significantly superior.


----------



## Lakhota

Avatar4321 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you wingnuts don't wish to address the OP in a factual manner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are addressing it. We are addressing your attempts to avoid Obama's record by attacking Romney's record, which is significantly superior.
Click to expand...


Maybe you don't understand how message boards work.  Ya see, this thread is about Romney, so if you wish to discuss Obama - start a thread.  It ain't that difficult...


----------



## Duped

A terd would make a better choice than Obama! At least it would just sit there and stink instead of trying to fundamentally take us into socialism!


----------



## Lakhota

Duped said:


> A terd would make a better choice than Obama! At least it would just sit there and stink instead of trying to fundamentally take us into socialism!



Well, your misspelling of "terd" is indicative of your misunderstanding of Obama and socialism.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...merica-look-like-without-any-socialism-6.html


----------



## Stephanie




----------



## sealybobo

Lakhota said:


> Why Mitt Romney Had Such a Bad Record on Jobs in Massachusetts | The Nation
> 
> Why Didnt Mitt Romney Run for Reelection as Governor? | RedState
> 
> 16 Reasons Why Mitt Romney Would Be A Really, Really Bad President
> 
> What's Mitt Romney Hiding in His Record as Governor - The Daily Beast
> 
> Foreign Policy experts in agreement about Mitt Romney



He looks the part, is the rights best option, and will do whatever the corporations tell him to do.  Same as Bush.  

Remember we were impressed with Bush and Chaney's business experience?  

They didn't fuck us enough on Defense contractors and oil in Iraq, right at the end they let the bankers/wallstreet fuck us one good too.  And now righties want to put Mr. Vulture Capital in the White House?  They think his business experience qualifies him to be President?  What a fucking joke!


----------



## sealybobo

Avatar4321 said:


> Obama has been a horrible President. Why on earth would we expect him to be better second time around?



That's a lie the right keeps repeating to hopefully con under informed voters into believing.  Voters who may have forgotten that McCain and Romney were saying things were fine when Bush was in office and we were bleeding 700,000 jobs a month.

Now we are adding 300,000 jobs enough.  Would be a fuck of a lot more if it weren't for Ryan and McConnell.  

My question is, do you actually believe the bullshit coming out of your mouth or are you a rich liar trying to con ignorant middle class folk into believing your lies?  Because you are either not being intellectually honest or you are stupid.  Maybe other people will let me know what I am dealing with here.  I don't know you from Adam.  But you just said a really ignorant thing.


----------



## Stephanie

sealybobo said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has been a horrible President. Why on earth would we expect him to be better second time around?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie the right keeps repeating to hopefully con under informed voters into believing.  Voters who may have forgotten that McCain and Romney were saying things were fine when Bush was in office and we were bleeding 700,000 jobs a month.
> 
> Now we are adding 300,000 jobs enough.  Would be a fuck of a lot more if it weren't for Ryan and McConnell.
> 
> My question is, do you actually believe the bullshit coming out of your mouth or are you a rich liar trying to con ignorant middle class folk into believing your lies?  Because you are either not being intellectually honest or you are stupid.  Maybe other people will let me know what I am dealing with here.  I don't know you from Adam.  But you just said a really ignorant thing.
Click to expand...


wambulance? or a paper bag?


----------



## Lakhota

Okay, since wingnuts won't directly address the OP, let me sum it up for them: ANYONE BUT OBAMA.


----------



## Chris

The billionaires bought Romney the nomination.

Can they buy him the presidency?


----------



## Chris

80% of all GOP SuperPAC money came from 100 billionaires.


Republicans represent the oil companies and the super rich......that's it.


----------



## Dick Tuck

Romney's scam is trying to convince the people there's another free lunch.  It failed under Bush, and brought us to our knees.  Romney is still selling the same bill of goods.  How stupid are right wingers?


----------



## Lakhota

Dick Tuck said:


> Romney's scam is trying to convince the people there's another free lunch.  It failed under Bush, and brought us to our knees.  Romney is still selling the same bill of goods.  How stupid are right wingers?



Amen!


----------



## Stephanie

Anyone but Obama

AMEN


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## DiamondDave

Lakhota said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Governor Romney created more jobs in Mass than Barry Hussein created in the entire Country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide some "credible" proof of your claim.
Click to expand...


If Romney created even 1 single job.. it is more than Obamalama.. who has a NET LOSS OF JOBS SINCE HE TOOK OFFICE

F.A.C.T.


----------



## Lakhota

DiamondDave said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Governor Romney created more jobs in Mass than Barry Hussein created in the entire Country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide some "credible" proof of your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Romney created even 1 single job.. it is more than Obamalama.. who has a NET LOSS OF JOBS SINCE HE TOOK OFFICE
> 
> F.A.C.T.
Click to expand...


Really?  Got any credible proof?  The DOL says differently.


----------



## DiamondDave

Graph: Total nonfarm payroll employment (seasonally adjusted)


----------



## Lakhota

> *5 Facts About The Massachusetts Economy Under Mitt Romney*
> 
> _By Travis Waldron_
> 
> Here are five facts about the Massachusetts economy from Romneys 2003-2007 tenure:
> 
> 1. Ranked 47th in job growth: Despite Romneys professed expertise in creating jobs, Massachusetts ranked 47th in job growth during his time as governor.
> 
> 2. Suffered the second-largest labor force decline in the nation: Only Louisiana, which was ravaged by Hurricane Katrina in 2005, saw a bigger decline in its labor force than Massachusetts during Romneys tenure as governor.
> 
> 3. Lost 14 percent of its manufacturing jobs: Massachusetts lost 14 percent of its manufacturing jobs during Romneys time in office, according to Sum. The loss was double the rate that the nation as a whole lost manufacturing jobs.
> 
> 4. Experienced below average economic growth and was often near the bottom: There was not one measure where the state did well under his term in office.
> 
> 5. Piled on more debt than any other state: Romney left Massachusetts residents with $10,504 in per capita bond debt, the highest of any state in the nation when he left office in 2007. The state ranked second in debt as a percentage of personal income.



More: 5 Facts About The Massachusetts Economy Under Mitt Romney | ThinkProgress


----------



## DiamondDave

I give bureau of labor statistics, and you give stink progress.. laughable


----------



## bripat9643

Lakhota said:


> Romney was not a good governor, so why would he be a good president?



I dead carp could do a better job than Obama.


----------



## bripat9643

Lakhota said:


> I don't see anything in Romney's past that qualifies him to be president - neither in his poor record as governor nor his record as a vulture capitalist.



On the other hand, you believe being a "community organizer" and socializing with known terrorists makes you qualified to be president.

Enough said.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

whitehall said:


> Governor Romney created more jobs in Mass than Barry Hussein created in the entire Country.



Link please. 

(LOL)



> "community organizer"



Idiot rw's. This is the United States. We value those who fight FOR our rights. Unlike the frigge rw's who only want to take rights away. 

Those of you who believe "community organizer" is a BAD thing, what have YOU done to help qualified and eligible voters to VOTE?

I can answer that for you. You have done EXACTLY what the GObP/pubs/bags have done. 

NOTHING. 

Not a fucking thing because you're all about taking rights away from American citizens and the worst is, you don't have a clue what you're doing.


----------



## Lakhota

DiamondDave said:


> I give bureau of labor statistics, and you give stink progress.. laughable



This thread is about Romney.  If you wish to discuss Obama's jobs record - start a thread on it...


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Lakhota said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney's scam is trying to convince the people there's another free lunch.  It failed under Bush, and brought us to our knees.  Romney is still selling the same bill of goods.  How stupid are right wingers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amen!
Click to expand...


Whoa there guys. 

So what if it hasn't worked since Reagan first forced it on us. That's only 25 years or so. Maybe THIS is the year that tinkle down will finally produce its first job. 

Can anyone name one person who is STOOPID enough to believe that?

Just one ...


----------



## JimBowie1958

Lakhota said:


> Why Mitt Romney Had Such a Bad Record on Jobs in Massachusetts | The Nation
> 
> Why Didnt Mitt Romney Run for Reelection as Governor? | RedState
> 
> 16 Reasons Why Mitt Romney Would Be A Really, Really Bad President
> 
> What's Mitt Romney Hiding in His Record as Governor - The Daily Beast
> 
> Foreign Policy experts in agreement about Mitt Romney



I idont think he will be a good President as he doesnt have enough respect for the Constitution.

But he wont be the cokmplete and utter disaster that Obama has been, and that is for damned sure.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Lakhota said:


> *5 Facts About The Massachusetts Economy Under Mitt Romney*
> 
> _By Travis Waldron_
> 
> Here are five facts about the Massachusetts economy from Romneys 2003-2007 tenure:
> 
> 1. Ranked 47th in job growth: Despite Romneys professed expertise in creating jobs, Massachusetts ranked 47th in job growth during his time as governor.
> 
> 2. Suffered the second-largest labor force decline in the nation: Only Louisiana, which was ravaged by Hurricane Katrina in 2005, saw a bigger decline in its labor force than Massachusetts during Romneys tenure as governor.
> 
> 3. Lost 14 percent of its manufacturing jobs: Massachusetts lost 14 percent of its manufacturing jobs during Romneys time in office, according to Sum. The loss was double the rate that the nation as a whole lost manufacturing jobs.
> 
> 4. Experienced below average economic growth and was often near the bottom: There was not one measure where the state did well under his term in office.
> 
> 5. Piled on more debt than any other state: Romney left Massachusetts residents with $10,504 in per capita bond debt, the highest of any state in the nation when he left office in 2007. The state ranked second in debt as a percentage of personal income.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More: 5 Facts About The Massachusetts Economy Under Mitt Romney | ThinkProgress
Click to expand...


Mitt is a failure in the ways that matter - yes, he's a really good Robber Baron), and the R's work only to force our country into bankruptcy ... 

And yet, Obama's FOUR MILLION PLUS NEW JOBS AND SAVING COUNTLESS EXISTING JOBS - well, they just don't count.


----------



## Sallow

whitehall said:


> Governor Romney created more jobs in Mass than Barry Hussein created in the entire Country.



Well no.

But do keep up that lie.

If you tell it enough..maybe someone will believe it.


----------



## Sallow

Lakhota said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide some "credible" proof of your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Romney created even 1 single job.. it is more than Obamalama.. who has a NET LOSS OF JOBS SINCE HE TOOK OFFICE
> 
> F.A.C.T.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Got any credible proof?  The DOL says differently.
Click to expand...


Well it's "Romney Logic".

His defense of his performance of governor is "He inherited a bad economy, a huge deficit and a big debt". So he wants to be judged in terms of those bench marks.

Of course he wants Obama judged stricty after 1/19/2009. Because before then..nothing happened. History in this country started on that date.


----------



## francoHFW

Just what we need, a W clone with no personality...

Dave, heard of the Booosh Depression? Half the dupes haven't...


----------



## BDBoop

Chris said:


> The billionaires bought Romney the nomination.
> 
> Can they buy him the presidency?



They'll give it their best shot - but that's not the only trick they have up their sleeves.


----------



## JohnA

Lakhota said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney is a warmongering chickenhawk who has never served his country in the military.
> 
> Romney tells vets dangerous world demands powerful military | Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What wars did Obama start that cost the lives of American troops?
Click to expand...

he is in charge has,nt stoppped the war in afganistan 

  if your not  part of the solution your part of the problem .
 when did obama serve in the military ?you dimocrats (spelt correctly  )make me laugh its alright if your leader didnt serve  but not okay if the republican didnt


----------



## blackhawk

Obama was not a very good State Senator or U.S. Senator but for some reason people thought he would be good President so I'm willing to give Romney the same benefit of the doubt Obama was given.


----------



## JohnA

blackhawk said:


> Obama was not a very good State Senator or U.S. Senator but for some reason people thought he would be good President so I'm willing to give Romney the same benefit of the doubt Obama was given.


  he was he a bad * community organizer *as well


----------



## JohnA

Oh i forgot  obama did ,has served in the military .
he is part of the socialist army thats   trying to take over america


----------



## Chris

Romney has never been a good anything.

Except a bullshit artist.

Or as my GF said, "I thought Mormoms weren't supposed to lie?"

Bless her.


----------



## Lakhota

Chris said:


> Romney has never been a good anything.
> 
> Except a bullshit artist.
> 
> Or as my GF said, "I thought Mormoms weren't supposed to lie?"
> 
> Bless her.



Apparently it's okay for Mormons to lie in politics - because Romney sure does a lot of it.


----------



## JohnA

Lakhota said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney has never been a good anything.
> 
> Except a bullshit artist.
> 
> Or as my GF said, "I thought Mormoms weren't supposed to lie?"
> 
> Bless her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it's okay for Mormons to lie in politics - because Romney sure does a lot of it.
Click to expand...


 Let me see now 
 ill close quantanamo  bay said  obama 
 ill create jobs said obama 
 obama care wont make insurance rates increase said obama 

ill work with the opposition and not pass legislation behind closed doors  said obama 
il not have any lobbiest in my cabinet   said obama 

lies lies lies lies ant theres more


----------



## Mr. Shaman

whitehall said:


> Governor Romney created more jobs in Mass than Barry Hussein created in the entire Country.



You mean....*The Mitt* finally *settled* on a consistent-number*??!!!*



Doesn't matter......​



> *Romney Presidency Would Be Calamitous**
> 
> - St. Bill*​



*

For the benefit o' you *Teabaggers*.....​


> *Webster*​
> *calamitous:* being, causing, or accompanied by calamity
> 
> *calamity:* *1:* a state of deep distress or misery caused by major misfortune or loss
> 
> *2:* a disastrous event marked by great loss and lasting distress and suffering


----------



## DiamondDave

Sallow said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Romney created even 1 single job.. it is more than Obamalama.. who has a NET LOSS OF JOBS SINCE HE TOOK OFFICE
> 
> F.A.C.T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Got any credible proof?  The DOL says differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it's "Romney Logic".
> 
> His defense of his performance of governor is "He inherited a bad economy, a huge deficit and a big debt". So he wants to be judged in terms of those bench marks.
> 
> Of course he wants Obama judged stricty after 1/19/2009. Because before then..nothing happened. History in this country started on that date.
Click to expand...


Yeah..  OK 

How many times have I criticized Bush's fiscal policy? The handling of domestic issues? Etc??

The fact remains that Obama has a net loss of jobs... spends like a drunken sailor.. and wants more big government 'solutions' that will lead to even more spending... the job front will not be bright as long as Obamalama's policies lead the way


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## buckeye45_73

Man, Obama had 2 years in the senate and didnt do squat and you voted for him... oh wait you're right it was a disaster, but I got hope and that hope is for change! Do you have a shirtless picture of Obama?


----------



## Lakhota

Romney had his chance as a statesman, but performed poorly.


----------



## Darkwind

Lakhota said:


> I don't see anything in Romney's past that qualifies him to be president - neither in his poor record as governor nor his record as a vulture capitalist.


I see everything in Romney's past that qualifies him for President.



> *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Age and Citizenship requirements - US Constitution, Article II, Section 1[/FONT]*
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]  No person except a natural born citizen,  or a citizen of the United States, at the time of the adoption of this  Constitution, shall be eligible to the office of President; neither  shall any person be eligible to that office who shall not have attained  to the age of thirty-five years, and been fourteen years a resident  within the United States.
> *Term limit amendment - US Constitution, Amendment XXII, Section 1  ratified February 27, 1951*
> No person shall be elected to the office of the President more than  twice, and no person who has held the office of President, or acted as  President, for more than two years of a term to which some other person  was elected President shall be elected to the office of the President  more than once.
> [/FONT]


----------



## Listening

Lakhota said:


> Romney had his chance as a statesman, but performed poorly.



Yes,

Well, you being the loser you are.....probably needing Obama Money to survive can't bring yourself to really address things in a way that is consistent with what is good for America.

You'd starve to death.

He has done quite well at many things and has done a whole lot more than Obama (except maybe get his wife a job that amounted to a bribe).


----------



## Lakhota

Sallow said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Governor Romney created more jobs in Mass than Barry Hussein created in the entire Country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well no.
> 
> But do keep up that lie.
> 
> If you tell it enough..maybe someone will believe it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Zander

Lakhota is quickly becoming  "SHITTING BULL"


----------



## Lakhota

Zander said:


> Lakhota is quickly becoming  "SHITTING BULL"



Yeah, when nothing else works - make it personal with racist names and such.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Lakhota said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota is quickly becoming  "SHITTING BULL"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, when nothing else works - make it personal with racist names and such.
Click to expand...


racist? really, you call that racist? OMG man I'm 1/8 Cherokee and still didnt get a free ride to Harvard...maybe if I was a liberal woman, I'd get in, with no indian background.

That was funny. because it's true, you do nothing  but kiss Obama's ass and are full of shit.


----------



## Zander

Lakhota said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota is quickly becoming  "SHITTING BULL"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, when nothing else works - make it personal with racist names and such.
Click to expand...


There is no personal or racist attack here son. You seem to be a mindless drone that endlessly posts articles from far left wing-nut sites. You usually do not even bother to post your opinion on the articles you post-  preferring to simply provide the link and then spew the talking points. I have not seen a great deal of independent thought or analysis from you. You are fed the party line and you dutifully repeat it, robot style. 

 Still,  I find you mildly amusing. I figured you'd appreciate the "Shitting Bull" reference....I thought it was hilarious!!


----------



## buckeye45_73

Zander said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota is quickly becoming  "SHITTING BULL"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, when nothing else works - make it personal with racist names and such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no personal or racist attack here son. You seem to be a mindless drone that endlessly posts articles from far left wing-nut sites. You usually do not even bother to post your opinion on the articles you post-  preferring to simply provide the link and then spew the talking points. I have not seen a great deal of independent thought of analysis from you. You are fed the party line and you dutifully repeat it, robot style.
> 
> Still,  I find you mildly amusing. I figured you'd appreciate the "Shitting Bull" reference....I thought it was hilarious!!
Click to expand...


Yeah dont listen to him, that' part of the liberal talking points, he only has those. If attacked say racist, sexist, homophobe, xenophobic, ect blah blah blah


----------



## Lakhota

buckeye45_73 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota is quickly becoming  "SHITTING BULL"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, when nothing else works - make it personal with racist names and such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> racist? really, you call that racist? OMG man I'm 1/8 Cherokee and still didnt get a free ride to Harvard...maybe if I was a liberal woman, I'd get in, with no indian background.
> 
> That was funny. because it's true, you do nothing  but kiss Obama's ass and are full of shit.
Click to expand...


You must also be part Gypsy - since you "see" so much about strangers.


----------



## Avorysuds

Lakhota said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything in Romney's past that qualifies him to be president - neither in his poor record as governor nor his record as a vulture capitalist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you saw something in Obama's past that qualified him to be President now all the sudden past qualifications matter.LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't vote for Obama in 2008, but I sure as hell will this time.
Click to expand...


What happened, forgot to show up to the polls after gettin high?

How can you talk so much trash about Mitt when Obama and Mitt are closer than most Democrats on policy?


----------



## buckeye45_73

Lakhota said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, when nothing else works - make it personal with racist names and such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racist? really, you call that racist? OMG man I'm 1/8 Cherokee and still didnt get a free ride to Harvard...maybe if I was a liberal woman, I'd get in, with no indian background.
> 
> That was funny. because it's true, you do nothing  but kiss Obama's ass and are full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must also be part Gypsy - since you "see" so much about strangers.
Click to expand...


I am, and hell I can tell fortunes, like you'll defend Obama's horseshit record. Dont you ever get tired of lying to yourself?
Hey and I still want an answer if you think a $100/hour min wage is good?


----------



## Avorysuds

Lakhota said:


> Romney is a warmongering chickenhawk who has never served his country in the military.
> 
> Romney tells vets dangerous world demands powerful military | Reuters



*LOLOLOLOLz!*


And what is Obama? Where did Obama serve? What wars did Obama avoid and shut down? Iraq??? Obama had to get kicked out so that the war would end on Bush's timetable, Obama WANTED TO STAY, LOL!


----------



## oreo

Lakhota said:


> I don't see anything in Romney's past that qualifies him to be president - neither in his poor record as governor nor his record as a vulture capitalist.



A little reading in the WIKIPEDIA--will clear up your confusion to Romney's record as governor--which includes going into MASS looking at a 2 billion dollar deficit that he left with a 1.5 billion dollar surplus.  He also left the state with a 4.7% unemployment rate which is considered full employment by many economists in this country.

Romney has a fantastic record not only as governor--but turning around the financial troubled Utah winter olympic games and this is all right there in Wikipedia for your review.

Governorship of Mitt Romney - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Romney literally blows out Barack Obama on experience and Romney is exactly what we need in these troubled economic times.  Someone with a lot of EXPERIENCE.


----------



## Avorysuds

Lakhota said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney is a warmongering chickenhawk who has never served his country in the military.
> 
> Romney tells vets dangerous world demands powerful military | Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What wars did Obama start that cost the lives of American troops?
Click to expand...


He expanded Afghanistan and kept us in Iraq until we were kicked out... People died there.

Also, the fact that you have to word your answer with "that cost the lives of American troops" is amazing. So it's ok to start wars, bomb people in other countries and not follow the constitution as long as US troops don't die? NICE! All Mitt has to do is hire Mercs to blow people up, but we're allowed to supply the intel, bombs, equipment and money!


----------



## buckeye45_73

Lakota, still waiting, are you for helping the "little" guy with a $100/hour min wage?


----------



## Nunz

*From: Politifact*
_____________

Massachusetts under Gov. Mitt Romney initially ranked last among states in job growth, but by the end of his governorship, "we were in the middle of the pack."

Eric Fehrnstrom on Sunday, June 3rd, 2012 in an interview on ABC's "This Week with George Stephanopoulos"
---
"*If you throw D.C. into the mix," Fehrnstrom said, "we were 51 out of 51 (in job creation). By the time Mitt Romney left four years later, we were in the middle of the pack. We were 30th in the nation in terms of job growth. That's the trend line that you want to see.*"
---
First, we confirmed the Romney camp&#8217;s methodology, which relied on state-level statistics from the Bureau of Labor Statistics, the federal government&#8217;s official source of employment data. The Romney campaign used figures for non-farm jobs, seasonally adjusted, as tracked by the government&#8217;s payroll survey. And because the Massachusetts governor takes office in early January, the campaign used the data for December of each year as a baseline.

*According to a spokesman, the Romney campaign calculated the yearly percentage increase or decrease in job growth for each of Romney&#8217;s four years in office. So from December 2002 to December 2003, the job growth in Massachusetts was 51st highest nationally out of 50 states plus the District of Columbia -- in other words, dead last. The following year, it was 46th, then 40th, then in Romney&#8217;s final year in office -- December 2005 to December 2006 -- it was 30th in the nation.
*
Looking at the statistics in this way advances the Romney camp&#8217;s argument that, while Massachusetts&#8217; overall job growth under Romney was among the lowest of any state, the trendline over time puts his tenure in a more favorable light. A state that was a doormat in job growth at the beginning of his tenure rose into the broad middle of the rankings by the end of it.

*We did our own math and found the exact same results as the Romney camp. So we agree that the numbers back up Fehrnstrom&#8217;s general argument that job growth rates in the state improved over the course of Romney&#8217;s governorship relative to other states.*

PolitiFact | Mitt Romney campaign says job growth in Massachusetts accelerated as gubernatorial term went on


----------



## oreo

Nunz said:


> *From: Politifact*
> _____________
> 
> Massachusetts under Gov. Mitt Romney initially ranked last among states in job growth, but by the end of his governorship, "we were in the middle of the pack."
> 
> Eric Fehrnstrom on Sunday, June 3rd, 2012 in an interview on ABC's "This Week with George Stephanopoulos"
> ---
> "*If you throw D.C. into the mix," Fehrnstrom said, "we were 51 out of 51 (in job creation). By the time Mitt Romney left four years later, we were in the middle of the pack. We were 30th in the nation in terms of job growth. That's the trend line that you want to see.*"
> ---
> First, we confirmed the Romney camp&#8217;s methodology, which relied on state-level statistics from the Bureau of Labor Statistics, the federal government&#8217;s official source of employment data. The Romney campaign used figures for non-farm jobs, seasonally adjusted, as tracked by the government&#8217;s payroll survey. And because the Massachusetts governor takes office in early January, the campaign used the data for December of each year as a baseline.
> 
> *According to a spokesman, the Romney campaign calculated the yearly percentage increase or decrease in job growth for each of Romney&#8217;s four years in office. So from December 2002 to December 2003, the job growth in Massachusetts was 51st highest nationally out of 50 states plus the District of Columbia -- in other words, dead last. The following year, it was 46th, then 40th, then in Romney&#8217;s final year in office -- December 2005 to December 2006 -- it was 30th in the nation.
> *
> Looking at the statistics in this way advances the Romney camp&#8217;s argument that, while Massachusetts&#8217; overall job growth under Romney was among the lowest of any state, the trendline over time puts his tenure in a more favorable light. A state that was a doormat in job growth at the beginning of his tenure rose into the broad middle of the rankings by the end of it.
> 
> *We did our own math and found the exact same results as the Romney camp. So we agree that the numbers back up Fehrnstrom&#8217;s general argument that job growth rates in the state improved over the course of Romney&#8217;s governorship relative to other states.*
> 
> PolitiFact | Mitt Romney campaign says job growth in Massachusetts accelerated as gubernatorial term went on



*What's there to complain about a 4.7% unemployment rate--which many economists in this country regard as FULL EMPLOYMENT?*   Who is really going to complain about Romney's FULL EMPLOYMENT record?---  Romney went in with a 5.6% unemployment rate and left with a 4.7% unemployment rate.



> The state unemployment rate was at 5.6 percent when Romney took office in January 2003.[35][36] It rose to 6.0 percent in mid-2003, then steadily decreased during the remainder of Romney's term, ending at 4.7 percent for December 2006, Romney's last full month in office.[35][36]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Governorship_of_Mitt_Romney
_Furthermore--comparing the growth rate from one state to the next--is like comparing a 300lb. man who is capable of loosing 20 pounds in a week to that of someone who is only 10 pounds overweight-that takes two years to take off those 10 pounds---and then saying the 300 lb. man wins the weight loss contest--_


----------



## buckeye45_73

buckeye45_73 said:


> Lakota, still waiting, are you for helping the "little" guy with a $100/hour min wage?



still waiting........


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Stephanie

At least Romney was a Governor of a state, Obama was a community agitator JUNIOR Senator of TWO YEARS when he ran for President

Romney has to be a step up


----------



## BDBoop

Lakhota said:


>



I vote we leave him waiting there for the next 72 hours. What say you.


----------



## syrenn

Lakhota said:


> Why Mitt Romney Had Such a Bad Record on Jobs in Massachusetts | The Nation
> 
> Why Didnt Mitt Romney Run for Reelection as Governor? | RedState
> 
> 16 Reasons Why Mitt Romney Would Be A Really, Really Bad President
> 
> What's Mitt Romney Hiding in His Record as Governor - The Daily Beast
> 
> Foreign Policy experts in agreement about Mitt Romney





Good or bad.... at least he WAS a governor.


----------



## Sinjorri

Lakhota said:


> I don't see anything in Romney's past that qualifies him to be president - neither in his poor record as governor nor his record as a vulture capitalist.



Obamas stance at one point was,  "i havent done anything cept being a senator that u can use against me"


So what did Obama have in ur opinion that would have made him a good president?


----------



## Lakhota

syrenn said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Mitt Romney Had Such a Bad Record on Jobs in Massachusetts | The Nation
> 
> Why Didnt Mitt Romney Run for Reelection as Governor? | RedState
> 
> 16 Reasons Why Mitt Romney Would Be A Really, Really Bad President
> 
> What's Mitt Romney Hiding in His Record as Governor - The Daily Beast
> 
> Foreign Policy experts in agreement about Mitt Romney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good or bad.... at least he WAS a governor.
Click to expand...


That's funny.  Does that mean you'd rather have someone like Governor Rick Scott of Florida than Obama?


----------



## syrenn

Lakhota said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Mitt Romney Had Such a Bad Record on Jobs in Massachusetts | The Nation
> 
> Why Didnt Mitt Romney Run for Reelection as Governor? | RedState
> 
> 16 Reasons Why Mitt Romney Would Be A Really, Really Bad President
> 
> What's Mitt Romney Hiding in His Record as Governor - The Daily Beast
> 
> Foreign Policy experts in agreement about Mitt Romney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good or bad.... at least he WAS a governor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's funny.  Does that mean you'd rather have someone like Governor Rick Scott of Florida than Obama?
Click to expand...




I would rather have charles manson then obama.... he at least is honest about what and who he is..... regardless of his delusions.


----------



## BDBoop

syrenn said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good or bad.... at least he WAS a governor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny.  Does that mean you'd rather have someone like Governor Rick Scott of Florida than Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather have charles manson then obama.... he at least is honest about what and who he is..... regardless of his delusions.
Click to expand...


Wow. So - why did he have to stand trial? Wouldn't he just say he did it, him being so 'honest' and all?


----------



## Lakhota

syrenn said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good or bad.... at least he WAS a governor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny.  Does that mean you'd rather have someone like Governor Rick Scott of Florida than Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather have charles manson then obama.... he at least is honest about what and who he is..... regardless of his delusions.
Click to expand...


Charles Manson? It's scary to think you might be serious.  Are wingnuts really that crazy?


----------



## AmericanFirst

Lakhota said:


> Why Mitt Romney Had Such a Bad Record on Jobs in Massachusetts | The Nation
> 
> Why Didnt Mitt Romney Run for Reelection as Governor? | RedState
> 
> 16 Reasons Why Mitt Romney Would Be A Really, Really Bad President
> 
> What's Mitt Romney Hiding in His Record as Governor - The Daily Beast
> 
> Foreign Policy experts in agreement about Mitt Romney


Obamatyurd was not a good senator, and look at him now, still a worthless pos. Romney would do better any day.


----------



## AmericanFirst

Lakhota said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Mitt Romney Had Such a Bad Record on Jobs in Massachusetts | The Nation
> 
> Why Didnt Mitt Romney Run for Reelection as Governor? | RedState
> 
> 16 Reasons Why Mitt Romney Would Be A Really, Really Bad President
> 
> What's Mitt Romney Hiding in His Record as Governor - The Daily Beast
> 
> Foreign Policy experts in agreement about Mitt Romney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good or bad.... at least he WAS a governor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's funny.  Does that mean you'd rather have someone like Governor Rick Scott of Florida than Obama?
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## Stephanie

Lakhota said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny.  Does that mean you'd rather have someone like Governor Rick Scott of Florida than Obama?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather have charles manson then obama.... he at least is honest about what and who he is..... regardless of his delusions.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Charles Manson? It's scary to think you might be serious.  Are wingnuts really that crazy?
Click to expand...


boo


----------



## Lakhota

Gee, I bet you deranged wingnuts would REALLY like to have Governor Scott Walker as president.


----------



## Full-Auto

Lakhota said:


> Gee, I bet you deranged wingnuts would REALLY like to have Governor Scott Walker as president.



The thought of losing the government gravy train really frightens you doesnt it?


----------



## Stephanie

Lakhota said:


> Gee, I bet you deranged wingnuts would REALLY like to have Governor Scott Walker as president.



go walker


----------



## AmericanFirst

Lakhota said:


> Gee, I bet you deranged wingnuts would REALLY like to have Governor Scott Walker as president.


Yes. Better then the idiot you guys put in office. Hurts to know how stupid you are doesn't it?


----------



## Misty

Lakhota said:


> Why Mitt Romney Had Such a Bad Record on Jobs in Massachusetts | The Nation
> Why Didnt Mitt Romney Run for Reelection as Governor? | RedState
> 16 Reasons Why Mitt Romney Would Be A Really, Really Bad President
> What's Mitt Romney Hiding in His Record as Governor - The Daily Beast
> Foreign Policy experts in agreement about Mitt Romney



Obama must go so even though Romney isnt perfect he is all we've got just like every fucking election. 

Obama won by being black, charming, hyped by the media, and able to read things written by someone else. 

Policy has less and less to do with elections. Cuz both sides suck


----------



## Lakhota

Romney was soooo bad that he didn't even try running for a second term as governor.  That should tell you wingnuts something...


----------



## Stephanie

Lakhota said:


> Romney was soooo bad that he didn't even try running for a second term as governor.  That should tell you wingnuts something...



oh so now if a person doesn't want to RUN again that makes them bad...

warped and stupid


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Possibly not but we do know that O was a horrible senator and currently a horrible prez.


----------



## Listening

Stephanie said:


> oh well then, he can be as shitty as obama has been
> 
> With Obama's past he should of never become President either



You will notice how Lak-hota will never address your posts.  He just posts more of the same B.S.

Kind like the board moron...Chris.

Has anyone checked his I.P. to make sure he isn't a sok.


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Stephanie

Listening said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh well then, he can be as shitty as obama has been
> 
> With Obama's past he should of never become President either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will notice how Lak-hota will never address your posts.  He just posts more of the same B.S.
> 
> Kind like the board moron...Chris.
> 
> Has anyone checked his I.P. to make sure he isn't a sok.
Click to expand...


like  a few others here they start thread and post just to stir shit and troll
hard to take them serious about anything


----------



## syrenn

Lakhota said:


> Romney was soooo bad that he didn't even try running for a second term as governor.  That should tell you wingnuts something...






And do tell..... obama was governor of what state again... he was mayor of what city? obama was ssssooooo bad he never ran for anything. 


obama was jack shit... nothing but a union rabble rouser. A fine endorsement for president dont you think?


That should tell you left wingnuts something.


----------



## Lakhota

syrenn said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney was soooo bad that he didn't even try running for a second term as governor.  That should tell you wingnuts something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And do tell..... obama was governor of what state again... he was mayor of what city? obama was ssssooooo bad he never ran for anything.
> 
> 
> obama was jack shit... nothing but a union rabble rouser. A fine endorsement for president dont you think?
> 
> 
> That should tell you left wingnuts something.
Click to expand...


Oh, so you wish to discuss Obama?  Well, this thread is about Romney.  Maybe you'd like to start an Obama thread...


----------



## syrenn

Lakhota said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney was soooo bad that he didn't even try running for a second term as governor.  That should tell you wingnuts something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And do tell..... obama was governor of what state again... he was mayor of what city? obama was ssssooooo bad he never ran for anything.
> 
> 
> obama was jack shit... nothing but a union rabble rouser. A fine endorsement for president dont you think?
> 
> 
> That should tell you left wingnuts something.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so you wish to discuss Obama?  Well, this thread is about Romney.  Maybe you'd like to start an Obama thread...
Click to expand...



And your POINT with romeny is ABOUT obama.   See, pretty simple to stay on track with you. 


Its called applied logic.


----------



## tjvh

Lakhota said:


> Gee, I bet you deranged wingnuts would REALLY like to have Governor Scott Walker as president.



Walker really got your panties in a bunch didn't he? It's very disheartening when the *majority* doesn't share the same views as you do.


----------



## Lakhota

syrenn said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And do tell..... obama was governor of what state again... he was mayor of what city? obama was ssssooooo bad he never ran for anything.
> 
> 
> obama was jack shit... nothing but a union rabble rouser. A fine endorsement for president dont you think?
> 
> 
> That should tell you left wingnuts something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so you wish to discuss Obama?  Well, this thread is about Romney.  Maybe you'd like to start an Obama thread...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And your POINT with romeny is ABOUT obama.   See, pretty simple to stay on track with you.
> 
> 
> Its called applied logic.
Click to expand...


Actually, it's called I don't know, so I'll just spew bullshit...


----------



## syrenn

Lakhota said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so you wish to discuss Obama?  Well, this thread is about Romney.  Maybe you'd like to start an Obama thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your POINT with romeny is ABOUT obama.   See, pretty simple to stay on track with you.
> 
> 
> Its called applied logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it's called I don't know, so I'll just spew bullshit...
Click to expand...



Ill go with that as its a truthfully statement......


----------



## Sinjorri

Lakhota said:


> I don't see anything in Romney's past that qualifies him to be president - neither in his poor record as governor nor his record as a vulture capitalist.



and no one saw any with obamas   after a while obama would say   I have no record for ua to attack

so whats ur point?


----------



## Lakhota

Sinjorri said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything in Romney's past that qualifies him to be president - neither in his poor record as governor nor his record as a vulture capitalist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no one saw any with obamas   after a while obama would say   I have no record for ua to attack
> 
> so whats ur point?
Click to expand...


Duh, this thread is about Romney...


----------



## syrenn

Lakhota said:


> Sinjorri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything in Romney's past that qualifies him to be president - neither in his poor record as governor nor his record as a vulture capitalist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no one saw any with obamas   after a while obama would say   I have no record for ua to attack
> 
> so whats ur point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Duh, this thread is about Romney...
Click to expand...



right.... and you say 




Lakhota said:


> I don't see anything in Romney's past that qualifies him to be president - neither in his poor record as governor nor his record as a vulture capitalist.





BINGO.......   if an elected governor has no "qualification"....then neither does obama who has never held _any_ elected office...  and yet... he IS president. 

Being a governor...even a bad one, is by dealt...... a qualification.  Obama on the other hand fits your description of NO qualifications perfectly.


----------



## oreo

Lakhota said:


> Why Mitt Romney Had Such a Bad Record on Jobs in Massachusetts | The Nation
> 
> Why Didnt Mitt Romney Run for Reelection as Governor? | RedState
> 
> 16 Reasons Why Mitt Romney Would Be A Really, Really Bad President
> 
> What's Mitt Romney Hiding in His Record as Governor - The Daily Beast
> 
> Foreign Policy experts in agreement about Mitt Romney




 Romney has a great record as governor of Mass.  He went into office with a 1.5 billion dollar deficit and left it with a 2 billion dollar surplus in a rainy day fund.  He went into office with a 5.6% unemployment rate and left it with a 4.7% unemployment rate.

Not only that but Romney was responsible for turning around the Utah winter olympic games.

A little Wikipedia reading is all it takes. 
Governorship of Mitt Romney - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> We have a REAL record of Barack Obama over the last 4 years--and it spells MISERY.  8.2% unemployment still after he borrowed and spent 878 billion dollars to create jobs that later turned into saving government workers jobs.  The real unemployment rate is approximately 10.9% if you count those that are no longer counted in employment stats because they have run out of unemployment benefits.


----------



## syrenn

oreo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Mitt Romney Had Such a Bad Record on Jobs in Massachusetts | The Nation
> 
> Why Didn&#8217;t Mitt Romney Run for Reelection as Governor? | RedState
> 
> 16 Reasons Why Mitt Romney Would Be A Really, Really Bad President
> 
> What's Mitt Romney Hiding in His Record as Governor - The Daily Beast
> 
> Foreign Policy experts in agreement about Mitt Romney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romney has a great record as governor of Mass.  He went into office with a 1.5 billion dollar deficit and left it with a 2 billion dollar surplus in a rainy day fund.  He went into office with a 5.6% unemployment rate and left it with a 4.7% unemployment rate.
> 
> Not only that but Romney was responsible for turning around the Utah winter olympic games.
> 
> A little Wikipedia reading is all it takes.
> Governorship of Mitt Romney - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a REAL record of Barack Obama over the last 4 years--and it spells MISERY.  8.2% unemployment still after he borrowed and spent 878 billion dollars to create jobs that later turned into saving government workers jobs.  The real unemployment rate is approximately 10.9% if you count those that are no longer counted in employment stats because they have run out of unemployment benefits.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



But as lokata says.... that is not a qualification.....  


I guess  not holding any elected office and only being a union ass kissing rabble rousing is.


----------



## Unkotare

obama had 0 executive experience before being given the most important executive position in the world. Not a good idea.


----------



## syrenn

Unkotare said:


> obama had 0 executive experience before being given the most important executive position in the world. Not a good idea.




..... not according to lokhota. He seems to feel that being governor is not a qualification what so ever.


----------



## Unkotare

syrenn said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> obama had 0 executive experience before being given the most important executive position in the world. Not a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... not according to lokhota. He seems to feel that being governor is not a qualification what so ever.
Click to expand...



Yeah, but he's an idiot, so...


----------



## oreo

syrenn said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Mitt Romney Had Such a Bad Record on Jobs in Massachusetts | The Nation
> 
> Why Didnt Mitt Romney Run for Reelection as Governor? | RedState
> 
> 16 Reasons Why Mitt Romney Would Be A Really, Really Bad President
> 
> What's Mitt Romney Hiding in His Record as Governor - The Daily Beast
> 
> Foreign Policy experts in agreement about Mitt Romney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romney has a great record as governor of Mass.  He went into office with a 1.5 billion dollar deficit and left it with a 2 billion dollar surplus in a rainy day fund.  He went into office with a 5.6% unemployment rate and left it with a 4.7% unemployment rate.
> 
> Not only that but Romney was responsible for turning around the Utah winter olympic games.
> 
> A little Wikipedia reading is all it takes.
> Governorship of Mitt Romney - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a REAL record of Barack Obama over the last 4 years--and it spells MISERY.  8.2% unemployment still after he borrowed and spent 878 billion dollars to create jobs that later turned into saving government workers jobs.  The real unemployment rate is approximately 10.9% if you count those that are no longer counted in employment stats because they have run out of unemployment benefits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But as lokata says.... that is not a qualification.....
> 
> 
> I guess  not holding any elected office and only being a union ass kissing rabble rousing is.
Click to expand...


According to an Obamabot like Lakota--if someone can give a wonderfully scripted perfectly pronounced speech written by someone else and read off a teleprompter that meets their qualification to be POTUS--   We have a Harvard graduate--community organizer--and *ECONOMIC MORON* sitting in the oval office--and he's out there now literally "singing" to the public for votes--






I just wonder when he going to bring out the tap dancing shoes--


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Stephanie

Well.........Obama wasn't a good lowly state Senator, a nobody JUNIOR SENATOR of less than two year, and an EVEN worse President..

so Romney can't be worse..

vote people


----------



## Lakhota

Romney was a lousy governor!  What did he do for Mass?


----------



## Lakhota

Mitt Romney's record on debt | Romney Economics


----------



## Katzndogz

Romney was an excellent governor and he will be an excellent president.  Although, he might be perceived as better than he is, if only by comparison to what we have.


----------



## chikenwing

Lakhota said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything in Romney's past that qualifies him to be president - neither in his poor record as governor nor his record as a vulture capitalist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you saw something in Obama's past that qualified him to be President now all the sudden past qualifications matter.LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't vote for Obama in 2008, but I sure as hell will this time.
Click to expand...


Because of his record?


----------



## Vel

Lakhota said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything in Romney's past that qualifies him to be president - neither in his poor record as governor nor his record as a vulture capitalist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you saw something in Obama's past that qualified him to be President now all the sudden past qualifications matter.LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't vote for Obama in 2008, but I sure as hell will this time.
Click to expand...


Not old enough then huh?


----------



## Lakhota

chikenwing said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you saw something in Obama's past that qualified him to be President now all the sudden past qualifications matter.LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't vote for Obama in 2008, but I sure as hell will this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because of his record?
Click to expand...


Yes, and also because the alternative is too dangerous!


----------



## Vel

Lakhota said:


> Romney was a lousy governor!  What did he do for Mass?



He left them with a balanced budget and a surplus. How's Obama's budget?


----------



## Lakhota

Vel said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney was a lousy governor!  What did he do for Mass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He left them with a balanced budget and a surplus. How's Obama's budget?
Click to expand...


Please provide some "credible" proof/links to prove that Governor Romney left a balanced budget and surplus...

Mitt Romney's record on debt | Romney Economics


----------



## Vel

Lakhota said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney was a lousy governor!  What did he do for Mass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He left them with a balanced budget and a surplus. How's Obama's budget?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please provide some "credible" proof/links to prove that Governor Romney left a balanced budget and surplus...
> 
> Mitt Romney's record on debt | Romney Economics
Click to expand...


You're just now old enough to vote aren't you?  And really? You're getting your information from Barackobama.com and you're asking others for "credible" sources. 
Romney


----------



## auditor0007

Stephanie said:


> oh well then, he can be as shitty as obama has been
> 
> With Obama's past he should of never become President either



Anyone newly elected to become President has zero experience at the job.  It's a crapshoot, and it's rare that everyone loves any president for their entire term.  Even the ones that were pretty good had their haters.  Look at FDR, many say he was the best while many say he was one of the worst.  Same goes for Reagan.


----------



## Lakhota

> By Romneys last year in office, Massachusetts was ranked by the Public Policy Institute of New York on its Cost of Doing Business Index, as the 4th most expensive state in which to do business in. (17) Data compiled by the Tax Foundation reveals that during Romneys term, the per capita tax burden increased from 9.3% to 9.9%, a .6% increase.  In real dollars, the per capita tax burden increased $1175.71 during Romneys term. (18)
> 
> Contrary to the letter writers comments, Romney didnt turn a $3 billion dollar deficit into a nearly $1 billion surplus.  Rather, the deficit was $1.3 billion according to Factcheck.org (19) and he balanced the budget with mostly tax and fee increases with very little spending cuts. According to the Massachusetts Taxpayer Foundation, Romney proposed four budgets while in officeeach budget increased spending over the previous year. (20). As Club for Growth echoed, Romneys last budget was a whopping 10.12% larger than the preceding fiscal year.  (21) Out of the 25 freshmen Republican Governors rated by the Cato Institute on fiscal issues, Romney had the 2nd worst score. (22)
> 
> Indeed, Carla Howell, president of the Massachusetts-based Center for Small Government, is blunt about Romneys record: Romney claims to have cut the Massachusetts budget by 2 billion. Sometimes he claims he cut it 3 billion.but these cuts were merely budget games.not only did Mitt Romney refuse to cut the overall Massachusetts budget, he expanded it. Dramatically.Romney initiated massive new spending without any prodding. (23)



More: Romney is a Manufactured Candidate - - Liberty Counsel Action


----------



## Vel

oreo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Mitt Romney Had Such a Bad Record on Jobs in Massachusetts | The Nation
> 
> Why Didnt Mitt Romney Run for Reelection as Governor? | RedState
> 
> 16 Reasons Why Mitt Romney Would Be A Really, Really Bad President
> 
> What's Mitt Romney Hiding in His Record as Governor - The Daily Beast
> 
> Foreign Policy experts in agreement about Mitt Romney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romney has a great record as governor of Mass.  He went into office with a 1.5 billion dollar deficit and left it with a 2 billion dollar surplus in a rainy day fund.  He went into office with a 5.6% unemployment rate and left it with a 4.7% unemployment rate.
> 
> Not only that but Romney was responsible for turning around the Utah winter olympic games.
> 
> A little Wikipedia reading is all it takes.
> Governorship of Mitt Romney - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a REAL record of Barack Obama over the last 4 years--and it spells MISERY.  8.2% unemployment still after he borrowed and spent 878 billion dollars to create jobs that later turned into saving government workers jobs.  The real unemployment rate is approximately 10.9% if you count those that are no longer counted in employment stats because they have run out of unemployment benefits.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You know.. I look at the cartoon and am sad to be reminded of the trip we just took to the coast of South Carolina. We took Hwy321 from Columbia down to the coast and I was so shocked to see empty town after empty town along that Hwy. Boarded up storefronts, dilapidated houses.. it was just sad. I hope that Nikki Haley can get some turn around there but we've desperately need a change in Washington.


----------



## Lakhota

Vel said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Mitt Romney Had Such a Bad Record on Jobs in Massachusetts | The Nation
> 
> Why Didnt Mitt Romney Run for Reelection as Governor? | RedState
> 
> 16 Reasons Why Mitt Romney Would Be A Really, Really Bad President
> 
> What's Mitt Romney Hiding in His Record as Governor - The Daily Beast
> 
> Foreign Policy experts in agreement about Mitt Romney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romney has a great record as governor of Mass.  He went into office with a 1.5 billion dollar deficit and left it with a 2 billion dollar surplus in a rainy day fund.  He went into office with a 5.6% unemployment rate and left it with a 4.7% unemployment rate.
> 
> Not only that but Romney was responsible for turning around the Utah winter olympic games.
> 
> A little Wikipedia reading is all it takes.
> Governorship of Mitt Romney - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a REAL record of Barack Obama over the last 4 years--and it spells MISERY.  8.2% unemployment still after he borrowed and spent 878 billion dollars to create jobs that later turned into saving government workers jobs.  The real unemployment rate is approximately 10.9% if you count those that are no longer counted in employment stats because they have run out of unemployment benefits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know.. I look at the cartoon and am sad to be reminded of the trip we just took to the coast of South Carolina. We took Hwy321 from Columbia down to the coast and I was so shocked to see empty town after empty town along that Hwy. Boarded up storefronts, dilapidated houses.. it was just sad. I hope that Nikki Haley can get some turn around there but we've desperately need a change in Washington.
Click to expand...


That's hilarious!  Sooo, you're blaming Obama for Nikki Haley's wingnut governorship?

Isn't South Carolina controlled by Republicans?


----------



## del

Lakhota said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney was a lousy governor!  What did he do for Mass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He left them with a balanced budget and a surplus. How's Obama's budget?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please provide some "credible" proof/links to prove that Governor Romney left a balanced budget and surplus...
> 
> Mitt Romney's record on debt | Romney Economics
Click to expand...


FY2011 H 2 - Budget Development - Overview of the Operating Budget Process



> The annual budget process varies from state to state. Here in Massachusetts, the State Constitution and Massachusetts General Laws outline and govern the budgeting process. The Massachusetts Constitution requires the Governor to present a budget to the Legislature within 3 weeks of the beginning of the new session in January. *State finance law (Chapter 29 of the Massachusetts General Laws) requires the Legislature and the Governor to approve a balanced budget for each fiscal year. In other words, the Commonwealth cannot spend more than it receives in revenue. Further, during the fiscal year, the Governor may approve no supplementary appropriation bills that would result in an unbalanced budget*



dope

Truth Test: Did Romney create $2B rainy day fund? - NBC-2.com WBBH News for Fort Myers, Cape Coral & Naples, Florida

We checked the claim with the state's 2003 financial records and with the non-partisan Massachusetts Taxpayer Foundation.

They say Romney raised corporate taxes and fees in order to generate some revenue. The booming economy helped as well.

Romney also worked closely with democratic leaders to strengthen fiscal policy.

So, our ruling on Romney's claim he created a $2 billion dollar rainy day fund - true


----------



## Vel

Lakhota said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney has a great record as governor of Mass.  He went into office with a 1.5 billion dollar deficit and left it with a 2 billion dollar surplus in a rainy day fund.  He went into office with a 5.6% unemployment rate and left it with a 4.7% unemployment rate.
> 
> Not only that but Romney was responsible for turning around the Utah winter olympic games.
> 
> A little Wikipedia reading is all it takes.
> Governorship of Mitt Romney - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know.. I look at the cartoon and am sad to be reminded of the trip we just took to the coast of South Carolina. We took Hwy321 from Columbia down to the coast and I was so shocked to see empty town after empty town along that Hwy. Boarded up storefronts, dilapidated houses.. it was just sad. I hope that Nikki Haley can get some turn around there but we've desperately need a change in Washington.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's hilarious!  Sooo, you're blaming Obama for Nikki Haley's wingnut governorship?
> 
> Isn't South Carolina controlled by Republicans?
Click to expand...


No, I wasn't blaming Nikki Haley. I said I hope that she can effect a turnaround. The problems that I saw were long in the making and will probably be long in the fixing, but there will be no fixing it when you have the president of the United States suing South Carolina because companies like Boeing want to move there. Obama's policies make doing business in the U.S. difficult. The uncertainty he's created with ObamaTax alone has been a miserable drag on hiring.


----------



## Seawytch

The best part of Willard's governorship is that he has to disavow the good things he did for the state. MA loves Romneycare...Mittens must stay mum.

Gay marriage proved a financial boom for his state. Mittens has chosen the anti-gay route this go-round.

Even his budget was a result of... tax increases!


----------



## Stephanie

Obama isn't even a good person, just look at the campaign he's running for RE-ELECTION..

that's enough reason to VOTE HIM OUT

We can't take another four years of this thuggish hateful administration


----------



## del

Seawytch said:


> The best part of Willard's governorship is that he has to disavow the good things he did for the state. MA loves Romneycare...Mittens must stay mum.
> 
> Gay marriage proved a financial boom for his state. Mittens has chosen the anti-gay route this go-round.
> 
> Even his budget was a result of... tax increases!



mass doesn't love romney care- our costs have risen faster and higher than the rest of the country, iirc, and the wait time for pcp is over a year in some areas. 

i've seen no numbers to prove that gay marriage has provided a financial *boom*- gotta link?

actually, he increased license fees- same difference, but technically different


----------



## Chris

Romney has never been a good anything.

Except a thief.


----------



## del

Chris said:


> Romney has never been a good anything.
> 
> Except a thief.



how's things at the sunglass hut, chris?


----------



## Seawytch

del said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best part of Willard's governorship is that he has to disavow the good things he did for the state. MA loves Romneycare...Mittens must stay mum.
> 
> Gay marriage proved a financial boom for his state. Mittens has chosen the anti-gay route this go-round.
> 
> Even his budget was a result of... tax increases!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mass doesn't love romney care- our costs have risen faster and higher than the rest of the country, iirc, and the wait time for pcp is over a year in some areas.
Click to expand...


Funny that polls in MA tell a different story...

_The poll by Market Decisions, a research and consulting group, found that 84 percent of residents are satisfied with the Massachusetts plan_​
Massachusetts Health Care Plan Gets High Marks

_The poll by the Harvard School of Public Health and The Boston Globe found that 63 percent of Massachusetts residents support the 2006 health law, up 10 percentage points in the past two years. Just 21 percent said they were against the law._​
Support for MA Health Care Law Rises



> i've seen no numbers to prove that gay marriage has provided a financial *boom*- gotta link?



How can you see numbers if you don't bother to look?

_In Massachusetts, the Williams Institute estimated that marriage equality added $111 million to the state's economy in the first five years after legalizing same-sex marriages in 2004. That's thanks to wedding spending by same-sex couples who live there, in addition to an influx of same-sex couples coming from elsewhere to say "I do."_​
The Gay Marriage Windfall



> actually, he increased license fees- same difference, but technically different



And yet the link and quote you yourself provided said:

_Romney raised corporate *taxes *and fees_​


----------



## paulitician

Vel said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney was a lousy governor!  What did he do for Mass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He left them with a balanced budget and a surplus. How's Obama's budget?
Click to expand...


BAM!!


----------



## del

Seawytch said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best part of Willard's governorship is that he has to disavow the good things he did for the state. MA loves Romneycare...Mittens must stay mum.
> 
> Gay marriage proved a financial boom for his state. Mittens has chosen the anti-gay route this go-round.
> 
> Even his budget was a result of... tax increases!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mass doesn't love romney care- our costs have risen faster and higher than the rest of the country, iirc, and the wait time for pcp is over a year in some areas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny that polls in MA tell a different story...
> 
> _The poll by Market Decisions, a research and consulting group, found that 84 percent of residents are satisfied with the Massachusetts plan_​
> Massachusetts Health Care Plan Gets High Marks
> 
> _The poll by the Harvard School of Public Health and The Boston Globe found that 63 percent of Massachusetts residents support the 2006 health law, up 10 percentage points in the past two years. Just 21 percent said they were against the law._​
> Support for MA Health Care Law Rises
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've seen no numbers to prove that gay marriage has provided a financial *boom*- gotta link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can you see numbers if you don't bother to look?
> 
> _In Massachusetts, the Williams Institute estimated that marriage equality added $111 million to the state's economy in the first five years after legalizing same-sex marriages in 2004. That's thanks to wedding spending by same-sex couples who live there, in addition to an influx of same-sex couples coming from elsewhere to say "I do."_​
> The Gay Marriage Windfall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually, he increased license fees- same difference, but technically different
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet the link and quote you yourself provided said:
> 
> _Romney raised corporate *taxes *and fees_​
Click to expand...


according to your link, 51% support the romneycare law- not exactly a ringing endorsement and not even a majority if you take margin of error into account.

according to your link, gay marriage has yielded 121MM in spending over five years- let's call it 25MM/year.

the mass economy runs at about 365BB/year

maybe you consider a 0.0006% increase a *boom*- most rational people would probably disagree.

you're right about corporate taxes-mea culpa


----------



## Seawytch

del said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> mass doesn't love romney care- our costs have risen faster and higher than the rest of the country, iirc, and the wait time for pcp is over a year in some areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that polls in MA tell a different story...
> 
> _The poll by Market Decisions, a research and consulting group, found that 84 percent of residents are satisfied with the Massachusetts plan_​
> Massachusetts Health Care Plan Gets High Marks
> 
> _The poll by the Harvard School of Public Health and The Boston Globe found that 63 percent of Massachusetts residents support the 2006 health law, up 10 percentage points in the past two years. Just 21 percent said they were against the law._​
> Support for MA Health Care Law Rises
> 
> 
> 
> How can you see numbers if you don't bother to look?
> 
> _In Massachusetts, the Williams Institute estimated that marriage equality added $111 million to the state's economy in the first five years after legalizing same-sex marriages in 2004. That's thanks to wedding spending by same-sex couples who live there, in addition to an influx of same-sex couples coming from elsewhere to say "I do."_​
> The Gay Marriage Windfall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually, he increased license fees- same difference, but technically different
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet the link and quote you yourself provided said:
> 
> _Romney raised corporate *taxes *and fees_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> according to your link, 51% support the romneycare law- not exactly a ringing endorsement and not even a majority if you take margin of error into account.
> 
> according to your link, gay marriage has yielded 121MM in spending over five years- let's call it 25MM/year.
> 
> the mass economy runs at about 365BB/year
> 
> maybe you consider a 0.0006% increase a *boom*- most rational people would probably disagree.
> 
> you're right about corporate taxes-mea culpa
Click to expand...


It proved a financial gain to MA did it not? If Mittens had wooed and brought in a company that made that much, he'd be shouting it from the rooftops.

Only 25% of residents don't like it and over 80% are satisfied with the law. Again, if it were any other time in RW history, Willard would be crowing over a success like that.


----------



## del

Seawytch said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that polls in MA tell a different story...
> 
> _The poll by Market Decisions, a research and consulting group, found that 84 percent of residents are satisfied with the Massachusetts plan_​
> Massachusetts Health Care Plan Gets High Marks
> 
> _The poll by the Harvard School of Public Health and The Boston Globe found that 63 percent of Massachusetts residents support the 2006 health law, up 10 percentage points in the past two years. Just 21 percent said they were against the law._​
> Support for MA Health Care Law Rises
> 
> 
> 
> How can you see numbers if you don't bother to look?
> 
> _In Massachusetts, the Williams Institute estimated that marriage equality added $111 million to the state's economy in the first five years after legalizing same-sex marriages in 2004. That's thanks to wedding spending by same-sex couples who live there, in addition to an influx of same-sex couples coming from elsewhere to say "I do."_​
> The Gay Marriage Windfall
> 
> 
> 
> And yet the link and quote you yourself provided said:
> 
> _Romney raised corporate *taxes *and fees_​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> according to your link, 51% support the romneycare law- not exactly a ringing endorsement and not even a majority if you take margin of error into account.
> 
> according to your link, gay marriage has yielded 121MM in spending over five years- let's call it 25MM/year.
> 
> the mass economy runs at about 365BB/year
> 
> maybe you consider a 0.0006% increase a *boom*- most rational people would probably disagree.
> 
> you're right about corporate taxes-mea culpa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It proved a financial gain to MA did it not? If Mittens had wooed and brought in a company that made that much, he'd be shouting it from the rooftops.
> 
> Only 25% of residents don't like it and over 80% are satisfied with the law. Again, if it were any other time in RW history, Willard would be crowing over a success like that.
Click to expand...


whatever, hon. if you want to call it a *boom*, by all means, have a party.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Chris said:


> Romney has never been a good anything.
> 
> Except a thief.



Would you just shut the fuck up and get my mother fucking latte?


----------



## Stephanie

Come on people...

ANYBODY BUT OBAMA...

Lets roll


----------



## Lakhota

Obama the chessmaster!


----------



## Listening

Obama was a great governor !

Oh wait.....

Well, Obama successfully ran a business.....

Oh wait.....

Obama knows how to read off a teleprompter (and when he goes off script we get to see how he really feels and he has to make commercials to say that he does not really feel that way ).

That is true.


----------



## Lakhota

Listening said:


> Obama was a great governor !
> 
> Oh wait.....
> 
> Well, Obama successfully ran a business.....
> 
> Oh wait.....
> 
> Obama knows how to read off a teleprompter (and when he goes off script we get to see how he really feels and he has to make commercials to say that he does not really feel that way ).
> 
> That is true.



You seem obsessed with Obama.  Have you sent him any love letters?  Go on, tell him how you feel.


----------



## Lakhota

Romney was a one-term governor with such a bad record that he didn't even try running for a second term.


----------



## Listening

Lakhota said:


> Romney was a one-term governor with such a bad record that he didn't even try running for a second term.



Gee, and it was Obama who said that if he didn't meet certain economic milestones he should be elected to a second term.

I guess that makes him the liar.

And Unemployment dropped under Romney.


----------



## hortysir

Economy

Jobs

Debt

Budget

Deficit


----------



## Lakhota

hortysir said:


> Economy
> 
> Jobs
> 
> Debt
> 
> Budget
> 
> Deficit



Yes, we all remember Bush.


----------



## hortysir

Lakhota said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Economy
> 
> Jobs
> 
> Debt
> 
> Budget
> 
> Deficit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we all remember Bush.
Click to expand...


That is what this election is about, dem-wit.
Not Romney's approval ratings from 6 years ago.

Voters want jobs, a stronger economy that cuts spending and adheres to a budget that trims our debt/deficit.

You can keep slinging bush's name around all you want.
It's been 4 fucking years. OWN SOMETHING.


----------



## Listening

hortysir said:


> Economy



Is that what we call it ?  I thought we called it the garbage heap now that Obama is done with it ?



hortysir said:


> Jobs



Those things he has yet to produce.



hortysir said:


> Debt



The one thing (besides lying commercials) Obama has overproduced.




hortysir said:


> Budget



Next Year.....maybe.



hortysir said:


> Deficit



The left says that because Cheney said they were O.K.......


----------



## courseofhistory

sealybobo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Mitt Romney Had Such a Bad Record on Jobs in Massachusetts | The Nation
> 
> Why Didnt Mitt Romney Run for Reelection as Governor? | RedState
> 
> 16 Reasons Why Mitt Romney Would Be A Really, Really Bad President
> 
> What's Mitt Romney Hiding in His Record as Governor - The Daily Beast
> 
> Foreign Policy experts in agreement about Mitt Romney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks the part, is the rights best option, and will do whatever the corporations tell him to do.  Same as Bush.
> 
> Remember we were impressed with Bush and Chaney's business experience?
> 
> They didn't fuck us enough on Defense contractors and oil in Iraq, right at the end they let the bankers/wallstreet fuck us one good too.  And now righties want to put Mr. Vulture Capital in the White House?  They think his business experience qualifies him to be President?  What a fucking joke!
Click to expand...


Romney's business experience is immaterial when it comes to government and creating jobs.  If anything his business experience will favor the wealthy and create more hardships for the middle class.  Trickle down economics doesn't work.  American corporations are currently investing more than they ever have and to think that the creation of jobs is dependent on corporations getting tax breaks, etc. which will cause them to create jobs is foolish.  Romney may have been good as a corporate executive but the government is not a corporation.  Although I didn't vote for and actually despised him after what he and the dems did to Hillary and for other reasons, I think he has done a pretty good job as president surprisingly.

Obama's achievements


----------



## Listening

courseofhistory said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Mitt Romney Had Such a Bad Record on Jobs in Massachusetts | The Nation
> 
> Why Didnt Mitt Romney Run for Reelection as Governor? | RedState
> 
> 16 Reasons Why Mitt Romney Would Be A Really, Really Bad President
> 
> What's Mitt Romney Hiding in His Record as Governor - The Daily Beast
> 
> Foreign Policy experts in agreement about Mitt Romney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks the part, is the rights best option, and will do whatever the corporations tell him to do.  Same as Bush.
> 
> Remember we were impressed with Bush and Chaney's business experience?
> 
> They didn't fuck us enough on Defense contractors and oil in Iraq, right at the end they let the bankers/wallstreet fuck us one good too.  And now righties want to put Mr. Vulture Capital in the White House?  They think his business experience qualifies him to be President?  What a fucking joke!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Romney's business experience is immaterial when it comes to government and creating jobs.  If anything his business experience will favor the wealthy and create more hardships for the middle class.  Trickle down economics doesn't work.  American corporations are currently investing more than they ever have and to think that the creation of jobs is dependent on corporations getting tax breaks, etc. which will cause them to create jobs is foolish.  Romney may have been good as a corporate executive but the government is not a corporation.
Click to expand...


Only someone on the left would say this.

In business you make hard choices.  Not everybody gets what they want.

Unless you really are interested in screwing your kids and grandkids, you'll take a second look at "Spend now, Ask questions later" Obama and wonder why we would ever put that moron back in the WH for another four years.


----------



## Lakhota

Listening said:


> courseofhistory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He looks the part, is the rights best option, and will do whatever the corporations tell him to do.  Same as Bush.
> 
> Remember we were impressed with Bush and Chaney's business experience?
> 
> They didn't fuck us enough on Defense contractors and oil in Iraq, right at the end they let the bankers/wallstreet fuck us one good too.  And now righties want to put Mr. Vulture Capital in the White House?  They think his business experience qualifies him to be President?  What a fucking joke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romney's business experience is immaterial when it comes to government and creating jobs.  If anything his business experience will favor the wealthy and create more hardships for the middle class.  Trickle down economics doesn't work.  American corporations are currently investing more than they ever have and to think that the creation of jobs is dependent on corporations getting tax breaks, etc. which will cause them to create jobs is foolish.  Romney may have been good as a corporate executive but the government is not a corporation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only someone on the left would say this.
> 
> In business you make hard choices.  Not everybody gets what they want.
> 
> Unless you really are interested in screwing your kids and grandkids, you'll take a second look at "Spend now, Ask questions later" Obama and wonder why we would ever put that moron back in the WH for another four years.
Click to expand...


That's funny.  Maybe even retarded.  How many times did you vote for Bush?  You know, that guy who fucked us really long time.


----------



## Listening

Lakhota said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> courseofhistory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney's business experience is immaterial when it comes to government and creating jobs.  If anything his business experience will favor the wealthy and create more hardships for the middle class.  Trickle down economics doesn't work.  American corporations are currently investing more than they ever have and to think that the creation of jobs is dependent on corporations getting tax breaks, etc. which will cause them to create jobs is foolish.  Romney may have been good as a corporate executive but the government is not a corporation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only someone on the left would say this.
> 
> In business you make hard choices.  Not everybody gets what they want.
> 
> Unless you really are interested in screwing your kids and grandkids, you'll take a second look at "Spend now, Ask questions later" Obama and wonder why we would ever put that moron back in the WH for another four years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's funny.  Maybe even retarded.  How many times did you vote for Bush?  You know, that guy who fucked us really long time.
Click to expand...


I see.

We can't talk about Obama who is the current president that has the country in a steep nosedive....so we talk about history.

You talk about my obsession.

Are you drunk ?  Or did your Obama doll spring a leak ?


----------



## Wiseacre

hortysir said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Economy
> 
> Jobs
> 
> Debt
> 
> Budget
> 
> Deficit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we all remember Bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what this election is about, dem-wit.
> Not Romney's approval ratings from 6 years ago.
> 
> Voters want jobs, a stronger economy that cuts spending and adheres to a budget that trims our debt/deficit.
> 
> You can keep slinging bush's name around all you want.
> It's been 4 fucking years. OWN SOMETHING.
Click to expand...



If there's one thing I dislike about pols, especially democrats, it's that they won't take responsibility for anything.   I look at Obama and the dems trying to blame everyone and everything under the sun, I just can't respect 'em.   No guts, no glory.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Wiseacre said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we all remember Bush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what this election is about, dem-wit.
> Not Romney's approval ratings from 6 years ago.
> 
> Voters want jobs, a stronger economy that cuts spending and adheres to a budget that trims our debt/deficit.
> 
> You can keep slinging bush's name around all you want.
> It's been 4 fucking years. OWN SOMETHING.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If there's one thing I dislike about pols, especially democrats, it's that they won't take responsibility for anything. I look at Obama and the dems trying to blame everyone and everything under the sun, I just can't respect 'em. No guts, no glory.
Click to expand...

 
No point in discussing anything with Lakhota, he is a total partisan hack that sucks off the democrats at every chance, he has no objectivity or integrity.


----------



## Lakhota

buckeye45_73 said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is what this election is about, dem-wit.
> Not Romney's approval ratings from 6 years ago.
> 
> Voters want jobs, a stronger economy that cuts spending and adheres to a budget that trims our debt/deficit.
> 
> You can keep slinging bush's name around all you want.
> It's been 4 fucking years. OWN SOMETHING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there's one thing I dislike about pols, especially democrats, it's that they won't take responsibility for anything. I look at Obama and the dems trying to blame everyone and everything under the sun, I just can't respect 'em. No guts, no glory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No point in discussing anything with Lakhota, he is a total partisan hack that sucks off the democrats at every chance, he has no objectivity or integrity.
Click to expand...


Bush still owns this mess!  That's a fact.  IF Republicans had done ANYTHING to help Obama move America forward, I would let up on Bush a little.  However, Republicans haven't done shit - so Bush still owns this mess!  That's a fact.  Republicans have done nothing but obstruct and say no.  And the Teabagger House has turned into a complete circus that only passes crazy shit that isn't going anywhere.  They have yet to vote on ANY of Obama's jobs bills.  And you clowns whine about a budget.  Yeah, right, the Paul Ryan Ayn Rand budget.  No thanks.  And now you want to put another elitist nut in the White House to further screw the poor and middle class.  No thanks.  I can only assume the wingnuts on this board are very rich, or very, very stupid.


----------



## Sinjorri

Lakhota said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything in Romney's past that qualifies him to be president - neither in his poor record as governor nor his record as a vulture capitalist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you justify voting for Obummer based on what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Several justifications, but most of all because the alternative is too dangerous for America and the world.
Click to expand...


and what do u have to back up that claim?


----------



## driveby

Lakhota said:


> Romney is a warmongering chickenhawk who has never served his country in the military.
> 
> Romney tells vets dangerous world demands powerful military | Reuters



Nothing like Obama, who stormed in guns blazing and took out Bin Laden personally.....


----------



## dblack

Lakhota said:


> I don't see anything in Romney's past that qualifies him to be president - neither in his poor record as governor nor his record as a vulture capitalist.



I agree with you totally. But that's no reason to vote for Obama. Most of the complaints you cite against Romney, apply to him as well.


----------



## Sinjorri

dblack said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything in Romney's past that qualifies him to be president - neither in his poor record as governor nor his record as a vulture capitalist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you totally. But that's no reason to vote for Obama. Most of the complaints you cite against Romney, apply to him as well.
Click to expand...


When did Romney allow Navy Seals to be tried for assault?  Obama has way more against him than Romney does.  Lak cant site good reasons WHY Romney would make a bad president yet at least Romney has more qualifications to be president than Obama did when people were voting for the first half black half white president.


----------



## peach174

Lakhota said:


> Romney is a warmongering chickenhawk who has never served his country in the military.
> 
> Romney tells vets dangerous world demands powerful military | Reuters



Romney is right.
Our Constitution says our Federal Government is suppose to defend our country and it's boarders.
The Constitution never says there should ever be social entitlement programs.

Military - Constitutional
Entitlements - not constitutional

All Social Entitlements are going bankrupt,yet the left keeps voting for them.
The lefts mentality is we need more money,just give us more money and our programs will work.
We keep adding more and more money to them and they still are not working.
And they say right wingers are stupid?


----------



## OnTheRight

Stephanie said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> What wars did Obama start that cost the lives of American troops?
> 
> 
> 
> What wars has Romney started?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the one their crystall ball tells them
Click to expand...


No, they actualy heard it from Rachel Maddcow....


----------



## PredFan

Lakhota said:


> Why Mitt Romney Had Such a Bad Record on Jobs in Massachusetts | The Nation
> 
> Why Didnt Mitt Romney Run for Reelection as Governor? | RedState
> 
> 16 Reasons Why Mitt Romney Would Be A Really, Really Bad President
> 
> What's Mitt Romney Hiding in His Record as Governor - The Daily Beast
> 
> Foreign Policy experts in agreement about Mitt Romney



Here's the key, we AREN'T saying he'd make a good POTUS, we ARE saying he'd make a better POTUS than Obama.


----------



## HUGGY

Lakhota said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Governor Romney created more jobs in Mass than Barry Hussein created in the entire Country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide some "credible" proof of your claim.
Click to expand...


You have to be kidding...  Right?  This guy is the *King of missinformation*.  He has been pounding the internet with dissinformation about the made made effects of changes in the atmosphere for years.  He is one of the most likely "paid" contributors to this message board.  His "work at home on the computer" extra income must be drying up recently since the rise in ocean levels has shown without ANY responsible dispute that humans have contributed to some climate changes.  This is one of the very last members of USMB I would expect an honest response or contribution from.


----------



## Listening

dblack said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything in Romney's past that qualifies him to be president - neither in his poor record as governor nor his record as a vulture capitalist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you totally. But that's no reason to vote for Obama. Most of the complaints you cite against Romney, apply to him as well.
Click to expand...


Exactly.


----------



## Lakhota

Mitt Romney Started Bain Capital With Money From Families Tied To Death Squads


----------



## Listening

PredFan said:


> Here's the key, we AREN'T saying he'd make a good POTUS, we ARE saying he'd make a better POTUS than Obama.



There are very few people who wouldn't make a better POTUS than our current Moron-In-Chief.


----------



## Lakhota

Scarborough: 'No One' In GOP Establishment Thinks Romney Will Beat Obama | NewsBusters.org


----------



## Listening

How the Election Will Play Out (and Why Romney Will Win) | RealClearPolitics


----------



## Rinata

Stephanie said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney is a warmongering chickenhawk who has never served his country in the military.
> 
> Romney tells vets dangerous world demands powerful military | Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so is obama, so go vote for him anyway and stop spamming us with bullshit
Click to expand...


If you ever post anything but crap I am going to have a damn parade!!!! You are such an ignorant little racist.


----------



## Listening

Rinata said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney is a warmongering chickenhawk who has never served his country in the military.
> 
> Romney tells vets dangerous world demands powerful military | Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so is obama, so go vote for him anyway and stop spamming us with bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you ever post anything but crap I am going to have a damn parade!!!! You are such an ignorant little racist.
Click to expand...


You'll never know the difference.  With your head up your ass, it's difficult to sort out the good from the liberals.


----------



## Lakhota

> *'Is that a record to be proud of?'*
> 
> _By Steve Benen_
> 
> On "Fox News Sunday" yesterday, host Chris Wallace asked a series of pointed questions to House Budget Committee Chairman Paul Ryan (R-Wis.) and Austan Goolsbee, the former chairman of the Council of Economic Advisers for President Obama, but there was one question in particular that stood out for me.
> 
> *Wallace asked Ryan:*
> 
> "You know, it's not just a question of vision, it's also a question of record because these men have served in office and have records in office. So, let's take a look at that.
> 
> "Mitt Romney was governor of Massachusetts for four years, Congressman Ryan. And during that time, Massachusetts ranked 47th of the 50 states in job creation. The only reason the unemployment rate went down [was] because so many people left the work force -- more than any other state in the country except Louisiana after Hurricane Katrina. Is that a record to be proud of?"​
> The question only took 15 seconds to say, but it's easy to imagine it showing up in an Obama campaign ad.
> 
> When Ryan pushed back and said the unemployment rate in Massachusetts went down during Romney's one term, Wallace again reminded him, "If I may, sir, again over the four years, 47th in job creation and unemployment rate went down because so many people were leaving the state."
> 
> Ryan didn't have much of a response, so he changed the subject to the "contrast in visions" and Romney's support for an "opportunity society."
> 
> The larger point, of course, is that we're looking at a campaign dynamic without a modern precedent, especially for a governor running for the White House. In 2000, George W. Bush said, "Look at what I did in Texas." In 1992, Bill Clinton said, "Look at what I did in Arkansas." In 1980, Ronald Reagan said, "Look at what I did in California."
> 
> And in 2012, Mitt Romney is saying, "Look at what I did at Bain Capital."



More: 'Is that a record to be proud of?' - The Maddow Blog

NOTE: Romney was governor of Massachusetts from January 2, 2003 to January 4, 2007.  Hurricane Katrina struck Louisiana in August 2005 - in the middle of Governor Romney's one term, causing Louisiana to have a worse unemployment rate than Romney. That's how bad of a governor Romney was!


----------



## oreo

Lakhota said:


> Why Mitt Romney Had Such a Bad Record on Jobs in Massachusetts | The Nation
> 
> Why Didnt Mitt Romney Run for Reelection as Governor? | RedState
> 
> 16 Reasons Why Mitt Romney Would Be A Really, Really Bad President
> 
> What's Mitt Romney Hiding in His Record as Governor - The Daily Beast
> 
> Foreign Policy experts in agreement about Mitt Romney




Ha.Ha.--and you want to compare a Governor that took on a 1.5 billion dollar deficit and turned it into a 2 billion dollar surplus--and had a 5.6% unemployment rate that turned into a 4.6% unemployment rate in which many economists in this country consider FULL employment as "bad news" for Romney.

Bill Clinton said it best in this recent statement:



> President Bill Clinton veered sharply off message Thursday, telling CNN that Mitt Romney's business record at Bain Capital was "sterling."
> 
> "I don't think that we ought to get into the position where we say 'This is bad work. This is good work,'" Clinton said. *"The man who has been governor and had a sterling business career crosses the qualification threshold."*
> 
> Clinton also went on to say that Romney's time at Bain Capital represented a "good business career."


Bill Clinton: Mitt Romney's business record 'sterling' - POLITICO.com

Now why don't you try and compare this record to the *"community organizer" *President you turned over this country too.---






*"If you don't have a record to run on, you paint your opponent as someone people need to run from"--Barack Obama
*


----------



## Lakhota

Clinton is entitled to his opinion about Bain, but he didn't praise Romney for his term as governor - and neither did Chris Wallace on Fox News.


----------



## Lakhota

> *The Romney Fiscal Record: the 800 lb gorilla in the room that everyone ignores*
> 
> _Written By : Steve Baldwin_
> 
> The reality is that Romneys tenure as governor of Massachusetts was an economic disaster for the state. The biggest myth of all, perhaps, is that he didnt raise taxes. The reality, however, is that Governor Romney passed a host of new tax and fee increases, hitting the corporate world hard and devastating job creation.    As Peter Nicholas, chairman of Boston Science Corporation, stated, tax rates on many corporations almost doubled because of legislation supported by Romney.
> 
> The Cato Institute reported that in his first year as Governor, Romney proposed $140 [million] in business tax hikes through the closing of loopholes in the tax code.   But what Romney labeled as closing loopholes actually resulted in the doubling of tax rates for certain businesses.  As Nicholas explains, Romneys tax policies were not helpful for many small businesseswhen Romney took many IRS subchapter S businesses in Massachusetts and almost doubled their tax rates, it was an important disincentive to investment, growth and job creation.    As Joseph Crosby of the Council on State Taxation wrote, Romney went further than any other governor in trying to wring money out of corporations.
> 
> Romney also raised taxes on business again in 2004 and 2005, for a grand total of $309 million levied upon the corporate sector.   He then signed a bill to allow local governments to increase taxes on business property, tried to raise taxes on hotels (but was stopped by the Democrat legislature!), joined a coalition lobbying congress to tax internet activity, and supported a tax on out-of- state commuters.
> 
> Nor did Romney fight the passage of higher rates on death taxes; indeed, when this issue came up in the legislature, his official position was no position.  Now, theres a profile in courage.    Moreover, Governor Romney raised gas taxes two cents a gallon and also supported a federal gas tax hike. He also proposed an excise tax on SUVs and a new sales tax on all used cars.
> 
> Indeed, Romney failed to reduce any of the myriad taxes Massachusetts imposes on its citizens, even though the previous two Republican governors, William Weld and Paul Cellucci, were both able to reduce tax rates.  As Governor Cellucci confirmed, Romney did not have any broad-based tax cuts in his four years as Governor.    Indeed, while Romney raised over a hundred different fees and taxes, the two previous Republican governors signed more than 40 tax reduction bills, even though Democrats controlled the legislature.
> 
> Contrary to the Romney spin machine,  he didnt turn a $3 billion dollar deficit into a nearly $1 billion surplus.  Rather, the deficit was $1.3 billion according to Factcheck.org, and he balanced the budget with mostly tax and fee increases with very few spending cuts. As documented by the Massachusetts Taxpayer Foundation, Romney proposed four budgets while in officeeach budget increased spending over the previous year.  As Club for Growth echoed, Romneys last budget was a whopping 10.12% larger than the preceding fiscal year.  Out of the 25 freshmen Republican Governors rated by the Cato Institute on fiscal issues, Romney had the 2nd worst score.
> 
> Indeed, Carla Howell, president of the Massachusetts-based Center for Small Government, is blunt about Romneys fiscal record: Romney claims to have cut the Massachusetts budget by 2 billion. Sometimes he claims he cut it 3 billion.but these cuts were merely budget games.not only did Mitt Romney refuse to cut the overall Massachusetts budget, he expanded it. Dramatically.Romney initiated massive new spending without any prodding.
> 
> Romney often boasts about how he left a budget surplus at the end of his term, but this is also a myth. The Massachusetts Taxpayer Foundation and the conservative Massachusetts think tank, the Beacon Hill Institute, both challenge the notion of a Romney budget surplus.  In fact, Romney left a billion dollar deficit for his successor.



More (if your heart can take it): The Romney Fiscal Record: the 800 lb gorilla in the room that everyone ignores | Right Wing News


----------



## Unkotare

Massachusetts - Prominent leaders and people across the spectrum weigh in on Gov. Romney


----------



## plant

Mittens has another name fee fee raising fees on everything when he was governor . Fees = taxes . Romney really lol


----------



## bigrebnc1775




----------



## Papageorgio

Lakhota said:


> Why Mitt Romney Had Such a Bad Record on Jobs in Massachusetts | The Nation
> 
> Why Didnt Mitt Romney Run for Reelection as Governor? | RedState
> 
> 16 Reasons Why Mitt Romney Would Be A Really, Really Bad President
> 
> What's Mitt Romney Hiding in His Record as Governor - The Daily Beast
> 
> Foreign Policy experts in agreement about Mitt Romney



Obama is a bad President, what makes you think he'll get any better?


----------



## theliq

Lakhota said:


> I don't see anything in Romney's past that qualifies him to be president - neither in his poor record as governor nor his record as a vulture capitalist.



Correct Lakhota


----------



## theliq

Lakhota said:


> *The Romney Fiscal Record: the 800 lb gorilla in the room that everyone ignores*
> 
> _Written By : Steve Baldwin_
> 
> The reality is that Romneys tenure as governor of Massachusetts was an economic disaster for the state. The biggest myth of all, perhaps, is that he didnt raise taxes. The reality, however, is that Governor Romney passed a host of new tax and fee increases, hitting the corporate world hard and devastating job creation.    As Peter Nicholas, chairman of Boston Science Corporation, stated, tax rates on many corporations almost doubled because of legislation supported by Romney.
> 
> The Cato Institute reported that in his first year as Governor, Romney proposed $140 [million] in business tax hikes through the closing of loopholes in the tax code.   But what Romney labeled as closing loopholes actually resulted in the doubling of tax rates for certain businesses.  As Nicholas explains, Romneys tax policies were not helpful for many small businesseswhen Romney took many IRS subchapter S businesses in Massachusetts and almost doubled their tax rates, it was an important disincentive to investment, growth and job creation.    As Joseph Crosby of the Council on State Taxation wrote, Romney went further than any other governor in trying to wring money out of corporations.
> 
> Romney also raised taxes on business again in 2004 and 2005, for a grand total of $309 million levied upon the corporate sector.   He then signed a bill to allow local governments to increase taxes on business property, tried to raise taxes on hotels (but was stopped by the Democrat legislature!), joined a coalition lobbying congress to tax internet activity, and supported a tax on out-of- state commuters.
> 
> Nor did Romney fight the passage of higher rates on death taxes; indeed, when this issue came up in the legislature, his official position was no position.  Now, theres a profile in courage.    Moreover, Governor Romney raised gas taxes two cents a gallon and also supported a federal gas tax hike. He also proposed an excise tax on SUVs and a new sales tax on all used cars.
> 
> Indeed, Romney failed to reduce any of the myriad taxes Massachusetts imposes on its citizens, even though the previous two Republican governors, William Weld and Paul Cellucci, were both able to reduce tax rates.  As Governor Cellucci confirmed, Romney did not have any broad-based tax cuts in his four years as Governor.    Indeed, while Romney raised over a hundred different fees and taxes, the two previous Republican governors signed more than 40 tax reduction bills, even though Democrats controlled the legislature.
> 
> Contrary to the Romney spin machine,  he didnt turn a $3 billion dollar deficit into a nearly $1 billion surplus.  Rather, the deficit was $1.3 billion according to Factcheck.org, and he balanced the budget with mostly tax and fee increases with very few spending cuts. As documented by the Massachusetts Taxpayer Foundation, Romney proposed four budgets while in officeeach budget increased spending over the previous year.  As Club for Growth echoed, Romneys last budget was a whopping 10.12% larger than the preceding fiscal year.  Out of the 25 freshmen Republican Governors rated by the Cato Institute on fiscal issues, Romney had the 2nd worst score.
> 
> Indeed, Carla Howell, president of the Massachusetts-based Center for Small Government, is blunt about Romneys fiscal record: Romney claims to have cut the Massachusetts budget by 2 billion. Sometimes he claims he cut it 3 billion.but these cuts were merely budget games.not only did Mitt Romney refuse to cut the overall Massachusetts budget, he expanded it. Dramatically.Romney initiated massive new spending without any prodding.
> 
> Romney often boasts about how he left a budget surplus at the end of his term, but this is also a myth. The Massachusetts Taxpayer Foundation and the conservative Massachusetts think tank, the Beacon Hill Institute, both challenge the notion of a Romney budget surplus.  In fact, Romney left a billion dollar deficit for his successor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More (if your heart can take it): The Romney Fiscal Record: the 800 lb gorilla in the room that everyone ignores | Right Wing News
Click to expand...


Romney "Whenever someone has Huge Wealth.....there is always a Crime"


----------



## Warrior102

Lakhota said:


> I don't see anything in Romney's past that qualifies him to be president - neither in his poor record as governor nor his record as a vulture capitalist.



66% approval rating is a bad Governor? 

What a peckerhead....


----------



## dblack

Warrior102 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything in Romney's past that qualifies him to be president - neither in his poor record as governor nor his record as a vulture capitalist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 66% approval rating is a bad Governor?
> 
> What a peckerhead....
Click to expand...


No kidding. 66% is a solid "D".

GO Romney!


----------



## Papageorgio

LaDoper doesn't deal in facts, just left wing bull shit.


----------



## skookerasbil

Lakota spends about 17 hours/day on this forum hoping to swing the election from this nether-region of the internet. ( check out that epic post total in one year....gonna put Truthmatters to shame).

Anyway...........this must be the gay thread of the week. Last week, it was "Romney is Bald!!".........the week before, "Romney only orders Vanilla Ice Cream on the campaign trail!"


I'll say this..........gotta respect the level of committment from these feminist bulldogs


----------



## Lakhota

Governor Romney Approval Ratings: Started at 66%; ended at *34%*. 

Romney Ended Governorship with 34% Approval Rating | Veracity Stew

Governor Romney Approval Ratings: Started at 66%; ended at *34%.*

Romney As Governor: 800 Vetoes And One Big Deal : NPR

Governor Romney Approval Ratings: Started at 66%; ended at *39%.*

Governorship of Mitt Romney - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Romney ended his term as governor with an approval rating of between *34 percent and 39 percent*, and turned his attention to a failed 2008 run for the Republican presidential nominee.



Obama camp attacks Romney record in Massachusetts | Reuters



> Indeed, Massachusetts is not in play. All recent public polls show President Obama with a double-digit lead over Romney, who ended his governorship in 2007 with a *34 percent approval rating*.



Mitt Romney finds Massachusetts his millstone  Politics  Bangor Daily News  BDN Maine


----------



## Publius1787

Lakhota said:


> Why Mitt Romney Had Such a Bad Record on Jobs in Massachusetts | The Nation
> 
> Why Didnt Mitt Romney Run for Reelection as Governor? | RedState
> 
> 16 Reasons Why Mitt Romney Would Be A Really, Really Bad President
> 
> What's Mitt Romney Hiding in His Record as Governor - The Daily Beast
> 
> Foreign Policy experts in agreement about Mitt Romney



oo got me there. Best question a liberal has asked yet of Romney. I guess Romney is the lesser of two evils.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Massachusetts - Prominent leaders and people across the spectrum weigh in on Gov. Romney






....................................................


----------



## Lakhota

You wingnuts can't hide Governor Romney's crappy record.  He may have started his governorship with an approval rating of 66%, but most reports say he ended it with an approval rating of 34% - some say 39%.  It was soooo bad that he never attempted to run for a second term.

Romney was a BAD governor - and even HE isn't campaigning on his record as governor.

The Romney Fiscal Record: the 800 lb gorilla in the room that everyone ignores | Right Wing News

NOTE: Right Wing News is a Conservative website.


----------



## Publius1787

Lakhota said:


> You wingnuts can't hide Governor Romney's crappy record.  He may have started his governorship with an approval rating of 66%, but most reports say he ended it with an approval rating of 34% - some say 39%.  It was soooo bad that he never attempted to run for a second term.
> 
> Romney was a BAD governor - and even HE isn't campaigning on his record as governor.
> 
> The Romney Fiscal Record: the 800 lb gorilla in the room that everyone ignores | Right Wing News
> 
> NOTE: Right Wing News is a Conservative website.



What? Did you think your thread would change their minds?


----------



## kaz

Lakhota said:


> Romney was not a good governor, so why would he be a good president?



Good question, I have a better one.  Obama was not a good president, so why would he be a good president?


----------



## Lakhota

kaz said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney was not a good governor, so why would he be a good president?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question, I have a better one.  Obama was not a good president, so why would he be a good president?
Click to expand...


No, that's not a "better one"...  Maybe you should start a thread on it...


----------



## Unkotare

Lakhota said:


> You wingnuts can't hide Governor Romney's crappy record.  He may have started his governorship with an approval rating of 66%, but most reports say he ended it with an approval rating of 34% - some say 39%.  It was soooo bad that he never attempted to run for a second term.





You've got that backwards, but then you don't know what the hell you are talking about and probably couldn't find New England on a map, let alone Massachusetts.


----------



## Lakhota

Unkotare said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wingnuts can't hide Governor Romney's crappy record.  He may have started his governorship with an approval rating of 66%, but most reports say he ended it with an approval rating of 34% - some say 39%.  It was soooo bad that he never attempted to run for a second term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got that backwards, but then you don't know what the hell you are talking about and probably couldn't find New England on a map, let alone Massachusetts.
Click to expand...


Yeah, and I bet you have credible facts to back that up...?


----------



## Unkotare

Lakhota said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wingnuts can't hide Governor Romney's crappy record.  He may have started his governorship with an approval rating of 66%, but most reports say he ended it with an approval rating of 34% - some say 39%.  It was soooo bad that he never attempted to run for a second term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got that backwards, but then you don't know what the hell you are talking about and probably couldn't find New England on a map, let alone Massachusetts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and I bet you have credible facts to back that up...?
Click to expand...



If you had lived in Massachusetts during his term as governor (and if you weren't an idiot) you wouldn't need it explained to you.


----------



## Lakhota

Unkotare said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've got that backwards, but then you don't know what the hell you are talking about and probably couldn't find New England on a map, let alone Massachusetts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and I bet you have credible facts to back that up...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you had lived in Massachusetts during his term as governor (and if you weren't an idiot) you wouldn't need it explained to you.
Click to expand...


Sooo, all the sources saying Romney was a lousy governor are wrong?  At least Governor Romney's Romneycare laid the groundwork for Obamacare.  I give him credit for that...


----------



## Unkotare

You've never once set foot in Massachusetts, have you?


----------



## theliq

Warrior102 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything in Romney's past that qualifies him to be president - neither in his poor record as governor nor his record as a vulture capitalist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 66% approval rating is a bad Governor?
> 
> What a peckerhead....
Click to expand...


It's amazing how many Guys like The Warrior......are confused by numbers..


Sorry Warrior,hate to dissappoint but Romney will prove to be just another wannabee Dickhead.steve


----------



## theliq

kaz said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney was not a good governor, so why would he be a good president?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question, I have a better one.  Obama was not a good president, so why would he be a good president?
Click to expand...


Yes HE IS.....you talk in the past tense??????DUH.......some sort of Bad-Ass Voter YOU..kaz!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaz

Lakhota said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney was not a good governor, so why would he be a good president?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question, I have a better one.  Obama was not a good president, so why would he be a good president?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that's not a "better one"...  Maybe you should start a thread on it...
Click to expand...


Which is better proof someone would suck at the job of President?

- A Republican who was governor in one of the most liberal of liberal States?  This Republican has a long history of succeeding in the private sector.

- A Democrat who was actually President?  This Democrat has no history of succeeding at anything.

There is one of those equations we know the answer 100%.  My question is clearly better then yours.  I'll rephrase it for you though.

Why re-up a President who lead the country for nothing but 3 1/2 years of recession who has learned nothing, has no idea what he would do differently and doesn't even realize that he failed?


----------



## squeeze berry

Obama was good at smoking weed, snorting coke and bad mouthing whitey. That makes Obama a great president.


----------



## HUGGY

squeeze berry said:


> Obama was good at smoking weed, snorting coke and bad mouthing whitey. That makes Obama a great president.



Whitey is a piece of shit.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was good at smoking weed, snorting coke and bad mouthing whitey. That makes Obama a great president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey is a piece of shit.
Click to expand...


That's funny coming from you, lol!


----------



## Unkotare

HUGGY said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was good at smoking weed, snorting coke and bad mouthing whitey. That makes Obama a great president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey is a piece of shit.
Click to expand...



Your nickname must be 'Whitey.'


----------



## Chris

Obama released TWELVE years worth of his tax returns.

Romney released ONE.

What is Romney hiding?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Chris said:


> Obama released TWELVE years worth of his tax returns.
> 
> Romney released ONE.
> 
> What is Romney hiding?



If obama did that it would be the first and only thing he has released from his past, so you do have a link?


----------



## Chris

Al Capone didn't want his taxes revealed either.


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Peach

Romney can repeat at least 30 cliches in a row WITHOUT cracking up. That is a talent, not one needed for a President, but still impressive. And not one plastic piece on the top of the Mitt Doll out of place. Ryan was the only deadwood these last few days; he needs to work on his routine.


----------



## Toro

I don't know if Romney would be a good President.

But I know that Obama has not been a good President, so it's best to try someone new.


----------



## Papageorgio

Toro said:


> I don't know if Romney would be a good President.
> 
> But I know that Obama has not been a good President, so it's best to try someone new.



Couldn't agree more. 

I can't think of any reason for Obama to stay for four more years and based on what I have seen in his campaign ads, neither does he.


----------



## Lakhota

Governor Romney left office with about a 34-36 approval rating.  Not good...


----------



## theliq

Chris said:


> Obama released TWELVE years worth of his tax returns.
> 
> Romney released ONE.
> 
> What is Romney hiding?



That's Easy    "A CRIME"


----------



## theliq

Lakhota said:


>



IS THIS THE BEST AMERICA CAN DO ???????????steve


----------



## Lakhota

theliq said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IS THIS THE BEST AMERICA CAN DO ???????????steve
Click to expand...


It's apparently the best that NaziCons can do.  Sad...


----------



## Lakhota

> Massachusetts Gov. Deval Patrick (D), a longtime surrogate of President Barack Obama, used his unique vantage point as governor of Massachusetts to attack the record of his predecessor, GOP presidential nominee Mitt Romney.
> 
> "Mitt Romney talks a lot about all the things he's fixed. I can tell you that Massachusetts was not one of them," Patrick said to applause. "He's a fine fellow and a great salesman, but as governor he was a lot more interested in having the job than doing the job."
> 
> He linked the differences between himself and Romney to the 2012 election: "The same choice faces the nation today. All that today's Republicans are saying is that if we just shrink government, cut taxes, crush unions and wait, all will be well."
> 
> Patrick touted Obama's decision to order the mission to kill Osama Bin Laden, ending the war in Iraq, starting the process to withdraw U.S. troops from Afghanistan, the Lily Ledbetter law, ending "don't ask, don't tell," and other moves.
> 
> "With a record and a vision like that, I will not stand by and let him be bullied out of office -- and neither should you." That line drew roaring applause from the crowd.



More: Deval Patrick Speech At 2012 Democratic Convention: Massachusetts Governor Attacks Mitt Romney - by Luke Johnson


----------



## Chris

Romney doesn't want to talk about his governorship because he left with a 34% approval rating.

Romney doesn't want to talk about Bain Capital because he looted American companies and shipped their jobs overseas.

Romney doesn't want to talk about his religion because its a weird cult.

Romney doesn't want to talk about his taxes because he supervised the biggest tax fraud in American history at Marriott.


----------



## Lakhota

Governor Romney left office with a 34% approval rating.  Wow...


----------



## rdean

Romney was not a good governor, so why would he be a good president?

He's white.


----------



## Lakhota

rdean said:


> Romney was not a good governor, so why would he be a good president?
> 
> He's white.



Yep, that pretty much covers it.


----------



## dblack

I feel like I did in fifth grade when I tried to convince my friends that pro-wrestling was fake.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Lakhota said:


> I don't see anything in Romney's past that qualifies him to be president - neither in his poor record as governor nor his record as a vulture capitalist.


 

Obama has not been a good President, so why do you think he will be better? 4 more years of nothing and blaming republicans and Bush.....yeah that's what intelligent people want......you are a dunderhead


----------



## Lakhota

Governor Romney, why was your approval rating at 66% when you became governor and only 34% when you left office?

State of the race: Advantage, Obama - Jim VandeHei and Mike Allen - POLITICO.com


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## theliq

Lakhota said:


>



But poor old Rom., is starting to become a bit of a flip-flog,changing his mind!!!!! to suit the media polls......he reckons he can empathise(or empathize) with the poor,??????whilst taking his morning breakfast of Russian Caviar......What a man.

Gotta hand it to him,he feels great pain and empathy....NOT

just sayin steve


----------



## theliq

buckeye45_73 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything in Romney's past that qualifies him to be president - neither in his poor record as governor nor his record as a vulture capitalist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has not been a good President, so why do you think he will be better? 4 more years of nothing and blaming republicans and Bush.....yeah that's what intelligent people want......you are a dunderhead
Click to expand...


Trouble was Bush was pathetic and shit if a Repub had got in,you would now be living in mud huts.

What on earth makes you think Romo will be unlike Bush?????????

Yeah...you just ain't thinking are you.


----------



## LilOlLady

If he is like the last businessman we had as president the will complete the destruction of america as we know it. And it will lead to seniors, poor and disabled placed in  government run poor farms.


----------



## LilOlLady

*Federal, State or Local government cannot be run like a business with the american people as stock holders.*

There are two problems here. The first is that history has already shown that successful businessmen are terrible for the free market whenever they get anywhere near government power. The second is that government cannot be run like a business. Its very nature makes that utterly impossible.

Government cannot be run like a business | The Daily Caller


----------



## LilOlLady

It seems to me that *Romney would run the United States like he ran Bain*. But despite all the bluster and misdirection from the right, *the United States government cannot and should not be run like a business*.

The *United States has a responsibility to deliver more than profits*. It has an obligation *to protect its citizens and promote the general welfar*e. It must think strategically in the long term to guarantee these things, even if the decisions it makes do not offer an immediate return of investment of the size you can stash in an offshore account.
Why Obama's Bain attacks are working against Romney - CNN.com


----------



## theliq

LilOlLady said:


> It seems to me that *Romney would run the United States like he ran Bain*. But despite all the bluster and misdirection from the right, *the United States government cannot and should not be run like a business*.
> 
> The *United States has a responsibility to deliver more than profits*. It has an obligation *to protect its citizens and promote the general welfar*e. It must think strategically in the long term to guarantee these things, even if the decisions it makes do not offer an immediate return of investment of the size you can stash in an offshore account.
> Why Obama's Bain attacks are working against Romney - CNN.com



One of the most sensible posts on USMB for a while....Lilo RESPECT.steve


----------



## LilOlLady

buckeye45_73 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything in Romney's past that qualifies him to be president - neither in his poor record as governor nor his record as a vulture capitalist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has not been a good President, so why do you think he will be better? 4 more years of nothing and blaming republicans and Bush.....yeah that's what intelligent people want......you are a dunderhead
Click to expand...


Blaming Bush just because he left Obama a recession. Unemployment rising, two wars and a debt. When he left office he did not take the debt or the over drown governmet check book with him. #*@%ing yeah he is the blame and the effect of his 8 years continues. *They did not suddenly disappear when Bush disappeared*. No wonder he want show is ugly face in public. He knows what he did and the continuing effect. Obama is paying Bush's screwing up the country which is costing trillions. NONE of the 5 trillion is Obama's
Plus the ignored the warning that Al Quade was going to attack the world trade center and cause two unnecessary wars Obama is paying for. It took Bush 8 years to break it and you except Obama to fix it in 4 years? )@#$%ing idiots.


----------



## PatriotReign

Obama's accomplishments in 4 years, Killed Bin Laden, Save a Country from a Psychotic Dictator, Past Obamacare to make Health Care Affordable, pulled the country out of a recession, visited every tragedy that hit the country, ended the War in Iraq, and brought back the auto industries, anything else he didn't  accomplish like cutting taxes for the poor it's simply because the Republican's absolute refusal to allow him to accomplish so they can bully their way into office well I'm sick and tired off being treaded on by the Republican opposition and people it's time we stand up for whats right and fight for Obama to stay in office because he cares about us the people.

Bush's Accomplishments: Started the War in Iraq, attacking the Wrong Country, allowing Bin Laden to live, Raising taxes on the poor, stayed away from Louisiana after Katrina hit, out sourcing over 600,000 jobs over seas making alot of Americans unemployed picking fights with other Countries, bringing the country debt and a rescission allowed 9/11 to happen when he was given the opportunity to prevent it from happening.

my take on this Obama is working his ass off to finish 8 years of fucking up, it's not his fault but he manned up to do something about it, it's gonna take at least four more years to finish saving this country, allowing Romney to win is unpatriotic and lead us back to square one which too more than 50 years to get to where we are now, Obama will be responsible as president while Romney only wants to be President to parade around to his rich buddies about, Romney don't give a damn about the people all he cares about is how to get his pockets fatter than they already are.


----------



## dblack

LilOlLady said:


> It seems to me that *Romney would run the United States like he ran Bain*. But despite all the bluster and misdirection from the right, *the United States government cannot and should not be run like a business*.
> 
> The *United States has a responsibility to deliver more than profits*. It has an obligation *to protect its citizens and promote the general welfar*e. It must think strategically in the long term to guarantee these things, even if the decisions it makes do not offer an immediate return of investment of the size you can stash in an offshore account.
> Why Obama's Bain attacks are working against Romney - CNN.com



I definitely agree with this point of view. It's not the job of government to "run" society like a business. It's not there to make us money. It's not there to tell what to do or how to live. We create government to make it possible for us to live together peacefully and pursue our own individual visions of 'the good life' - not as a means of democratically defining the good life and mandating everyone follow along.

The problem with the current debate is that neither major party, neither major party candidate for president, shares this conviction. Each of them, albeit in different ways, wants to "run" society and our lives as though we were employees rather than citizens and taxpayers.


----------



## Lakhota

Governor Romney, why was your approval rating at 66% when you became governor and only 34% when you left office?

State of the race: Advantage, Obama - Jim VandeHei and Mike Allen - POLITICO.com


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## buckeye45_73

Lakhota said:


> Governor Romney, why was your approval rating at 66% when you became governor and only 34% when you left office?
> 
> State of the race: Advantage, Obama - Jim VandeHei and Mike Allen - POLITICO.com


 

Why was Obama's like 80% and now it's like high 40s? I'd rather try a governor than the status quo, a failed president


----------



## Lakhota

buckeye45_73 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Governor Romney, why was your approval rating at 66% when you became governor and only 34% when you left office?
> 
> State of the race: Advantage, Obama - Jim VandeHei and Mike Allen - POLITICO.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why was Obama's like 80% and now it's like high 40s? I'd rather try a governor than the status quo, a failed president
Click to expand...


When was Obama at like 80%?  I don't remember Obama ever being at 60%.


----------



## Lakhota

Left office with a 34% approval rating...


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## beretta304

Lakhota said:


>



Posting smiley faces to yourself.  You are a very, very sick and warped individual.  No sense of reality whatsoever.  Sad actually.


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## beretta304

Lakhota said:


>


----------



## Pinocchio

Romney would be just as bad or worse than Bush.   -810,000 jobs lost in his last month in office, and was going down.  Kind of like the Titanic.


----------



## beretta304

Pinocchio said:


> Romney would be just as bad or worse than Bush.   -810,000 jobs lost in his last month in office, and was going down.  Kind of like the Titanic.



You mean Obama is like the captain of the Titanic?  The captain knew that they were in iceberg infested waters but he ordered full speed ahead anyway just to make it to his destination ahead of schedule. Damn the safety of the people. I have an agenda and timetable?  I'm sure the White Star line was proud of the captain like many are proud of Obama.


----------



## Pinocchio

beretta304 said:


> Pinocchio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney would be just as bad or worse than Bush.   -810,000 jobs lost in his last month in office, and was going down.  Kind of like the Titanic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Obama is like the captain of the Titanic?  The captain knew that they were in iceberg infested waters but he ordered full speed ahead anyway just to make it to his destination ahead of schedule. Damn the safety of the people. I have an agenda and timetable?  I'm sure the White Star line was proud off the captain like many are proud of Obama.
Click to expand...


The Tea Party House is to blame for steering the Titanic into the iceberg.

Political terrorism at its worse.


----------



## beretta304

Pinocchio said:


> beretta304 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinocchio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney would be just as bad or worse than Bush.   -810,000 jobs lost in his last month in office, and was going down.  Kind of like the Titanic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Obama is like the captain of the Titanic?  The captain knew that they were in iceberg infested waters but he ordered full speed ahead anyway just to make it to his destination ahead of schedule. Damn the safety of the people. I have an agenda and timetable?  I'm sure the White Star line was proud off the captain like many are proud of Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Tea Party House is to blame for steering the Titanic into the iceberg.
> 
> Political terrorism at its worse.
Click to expand...


We need to renane this Board..Comedy Central.


----------



## Lakhota

Romney was a lousy governor.  Left office with a 34% approval rating.  That's why Obama is hammering Romney in Massachusetts.  Obama leads by *+22.8%*.

RealClearPolitics - Election 2012 - Massachusetts: Romney vs. Obama


----------



## dblack

Lakhota said:


> Romney was a lousy governor.  Left office with a 34% approval rating.  That's why Obama is hammering Romney in Massachusetts.  Obama leads by *+22.8%*.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election 2012 - Massachusetts: Romney vs. Obama



hackmaster, partymeister.


----------



## oreo

beretta304 said:


> Pinocchio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beretta304 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Obama is like the captain of the Titanic?  The captain knew that they were in iceberg infested waters but he ordered full speed ahead anyway just to make it to his destination ahead of schedule. Damn the safety of the people. I have an agenda and timetable?  I'm sure the White Star line was proud off the captain like many are proud of Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party House is to blame for steering the Titanic into the iceberg.
> 
> Political terrorism at its worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need to renane this Board..Comedy Central.
Click to expand...


August 2012 jobs report HORRIBLE:  Employment in this country hits a *30 year low.* _26 million Americans unemployed or underemployed._
August jobs report: hiring down, unemployment falls - Sep. 7, 2012

Medium household incomes falls over $4000.00 since Obama took office.
Obama's Accelerating Downward Spiral For America - Forbes

1 in 6 families now living beneath the poverty level.
Almost 1 in 6 Americans living below poverty line - Americas - World - The Independent

46 million Americans on food stamps.
http://frac.org/reports-and-resources/snapfood-stamp-monthly-participation-data/

16 trillion in red ink with another 5 trillion to be added to this tab over the next decade just in interest.
National debt: Washington's $5 trillion interest bill - Mar. 5, 2012

Obama borrowed and spent 878 billion taxpayer dollars with a promise that it would create millions of jobs in this country.  It created jobs alright but in China/Finland and a host of other foreign countries.
Obama's Stimulus Money Spent Overseas, Jobs in China - ABC News
Obama Administration Gave Half-Billion-Dollar Loan to Al Gore-Connected Electric Car Company Fisker to Build in Finland | TheBlaze.com

Then what does Obama have to say about all of the above?






"Barack Obama is the greatest HOAX ever perpetrated on the American population"--Clint Eastwood


----------



## Lakhota

Governor Romney became governor of Massachusetts with a 66% approval rating. He left office with a 34% approval rating.


----------



## Lakhota

In the state that knows Governor Romney best - Obama leads him by *+22.8*.

RealClearPolitics - Election 2012 - Massachusetts: Romney vs. Obama


----------



## theliq

oreo said:


> beretta304 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinocchio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party House is to blame for steering the Titanic into the iceberg.
> 
> Political terrorism at its worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to renane this Board..Comedy Central.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> August 2012 jobs report HORRIBLE:  Employment in this country hits a *30 year low.* _26 million Americans unemployed or underemployed._
> August jobs report: hiring down, unemployment falls - Sep. 7, 2012
> 
> Medium household incomes falls over $4000.00 since Obama took office.
> Obama's Accelerating Downward Spiral For America - Forbes
> 
> 1 in 6 families now living beneath the poverty level.
> Almost 1 in 6 Americans living below poverty line - Americas - World - The Independent
> 
> 46 million Americans on food stamps.
> SNAP/Food Stamp Participation « Food Research & Action Center
> 
> 16 trillion in red ink with another 5 trillion to be added to this tab over the next decade just in interest.
> National debt: Washington's $5 trillion interest bill - Mar. 5, 2012
> 
> Obama borrowed and spent 878 billion taxpayer dollars with a promise that it would create millions of jobs in this country.  It created jobs alright but in China/Finland and a host of other foreign countries.
> Obama's Stimulus Money Spent Overseas, Jobs in China - ABC News
> Obama Administration Gave Half-Billion-Dollar Loan to Al Gore-Connected Electric Car Company Fisker to Build in Finland | TheBlaze.com
> 
> Then what does Obama have to say about all of the above?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Barack Obama is the greatest HOAX ever perpetrated on the American population"--Clint Eastwood
Click to expand...


Well Clint would know,after his recent ramblings theliq


----------



## Rinata

Lakhota said:


> Why Mitt Romney Had Such a Bad Record on Jobs in Massachusetts | The Nation
> 
> Why Didnt Mitt Romney Run for Reelection as Governor? | RedState
> 
> 16 Reasons Why Mitt Romney Would Be A Really, Really Bad President
> 
> What's Mitt Romney Hiding in His Record as Governor - The Daily Beast
> 
> Foreign Policy experts in agreement about Mitt Romney



I always figured he did not run for governor a second time because he knew he would lose. He's not very bright.


----------



## cutter

Think Lesser of two evils. Romney may not be great but hi is the lesser of two evils. It's what voting is about anymore.


----------



## dblack

cutter said:


> Think Lesser of two evils. Romney may not be great but hi is the lesser of two evils. It's what voting is about anymore.



Only if that's the way you vote.


----------



## cutter

dblack said:


> cutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think Lesser of two evils. Romney may not be great but hi is the lesser of two evils. It's what voting is about anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if that's the way you vote.
Click to expand...


In American politics the rule that "the cream rises to the top" does not hold true. It's more in line with the "shit floats" theory.


----------



## Lakhota

In the state that knows Governor Romney best - Obama leads him by *+24*.

RealClearPolitics - Election 2012 - Massachusetts: Romney vs. Obama


----------



## Stephanie

Obama is evil so vote him out


----------



## Rozman

Obama being a good community organizer meant he was going to be a good President?


----------



## Joshuatree

Obama was not a good president, so why would he be a good president?


----------



## Lakhota

Obama's approval rating is much higher than Romney's when he left the governorship.


----------



## Rozman

If Obama wins will he blame the prior administration or skip
that one and blame the one before it.


----------



## Stephanie

I just wonder who Obama is going to blame if he loses

probably his cult members


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Listening

Stephanie said:


> I just wonder who Obama is going to blame if he loses
> 
> probably his cult members



Bush.

Who else ?


----------



## Lakhota

Governor Romney became governor of Massachusetts with a 66% approval rating. He left office with a 34% approval rating. 

Obama currently leads Romney in Massachusetts by *+24*.  Even the wingnut Rasmussen has Obama ahead by +15.

RealClearPolitics - Election 2012 - Massachusetts: Romney vs. Obama


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## theliq

Lakhota said:


> Governor Romney became governor of Massachusetts with a 66% approval rating. He left office with a 34% approval rating.
> 
> Obama currently leads Romney in Massachusetts by *+24*.  Even the wingnut Rasmussen has Obama ahead by +15.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election 2012 - Massachusetts: Romney vs. Obama



WINGNUT Lakhota.......TOO KIND.steve


----------



## dblack

doublejm1 said:


> Romney is a flip-flopper only out to make the rich even richer. I could never trust that guy. I'm voting for Obama again.



Why are you voting for Obama?


----------



## MeBelle

theliq said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Governor Romney became governor of Massachusetts with a 66% approval rating. He left office with a 34% approval rating.
> 
> Obama currently leads Romney in Massachusetts by *+24*.  Even the wingnut Rasmussen has Obama ahead by +15.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election 2012 - Massachusetts: Romney vs. Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WINGNUT Lakhota.......TOO KIND.steve
Click to expand...


Liq, of course Obama is going to be up in Mass. It's a solid Dem state.
Fact, Mass had a Rep Gov from 1991 through Romney.
Wonder why they did that yet vote for a Dem President?

Governor of Massachusetts - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## theliq

MeBelle60 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Governor Romney became governor of Massachusetts with a 66% approval rating. He left office with a 34% approval rating.
> 
> Obama currently leads Romney in Massachusetts by *+24*.  Even the wingnut Rasmussen has Obama ahead by +15.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election 2012 - Massachusetts: Romney vs. Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WINGNUT Lakhota.......TOO KIND.steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liq, of course Obama is going to be up in Mass. It's a solid Dem state.
> Fact, Mass had a Rep Gov from 1991 through Romney.
> Wonder why they did that yet vote for a Dem President?
> 
> Governor of Massachusetts - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


That,Belle only you can answer,trust you are very well,steve


----------



## Unkotare

MeBelle60 said:


> Fact, Mass had a Rep Gov from 1991 through Romney.
> Wonder why they did that yet vote for a Dem President?






Because the state is so monolithically democrat that people sometimes get the notion that at least some balance might be a good idea. It's like living in the liberal candy factory. After stuffing their faces with Necco Wafers for days even the most liberal liberal will start to feel like 'shit, maybe I really should eat some meat and vegetables once in a while.'

But they still prefer candy, even though it is really bad for them.


----------



## Lakhota

Where and when did Romney supposedly acquire all his boasted skill that would make him a great president?

As a Bain vulture capitalist?  I don't think so...

As governor of Massachusetts?  I don't think so...


----------



## JimBowie1958

Lakhota said:


> Where and when did Romney supposedly acquire all his boasted skill that would make him a great president?
> 
> As a Bain vulture capitalist?  I don't think so...
> 
> As governor of Massachusetts?  I don't think so...



Its not that Romney has so much skill, but that Obama has NEGATIVE skill, i.e. legendary incompetence hardened by hubris and insulated by ass-kissing sychophants.

Romney is a lying POS but Obama is fucking poison.

Still I am not voting for either one. I am sick to death of voting for the 'lesser of two evils' when they are BOTH owned by godamned banksters any fucking way.

A pox on both their houses and I cant wait for some new political parties to come and give us some real choice unowned by Wall Street.


----------



## Unkotare

Some people have a strange notion of 'ownership.'


----------



## Unkotare

Sitting on your ass and saying 'I can't wait until things get better!' almost never makes things better.


----------



## Unkotare

Some people say "Wall Street" the way a small child says "Boogeyman." EXACTLY THE SAME WAY.


----------



## Stephanie

Obama hasn't been a good President so why should he be RE-ELECTED to be President again..

Hell he wasn't even a good state Senator and for sure wasn't a good ONE TERM SENATOR to be rewarded the presidency..

I'll take my chances on a GOVERNOR who has run a state at least and not some community organizer that only ran their mouths


VOTE him out people...


----------



## dblack

Stephanie said:


> I'll take my chances on a GOVERNOR who has run a state at least and not some community organizer that only ran their mouths



Agreed! Gary Johnson '12!!!


----------



## George Costanza

Lakhota said:


> Why Mitt Romney Had Such a Bad Record on Jobs in Massachusetts | The Nation
> 
> Why Didnt Mitt Romney Run for Reelection as Governor? | RedState
> 
> 16 Reasons Why Mitt Romney Would Be A Really, Really Bad President
> 
> What's Mitt Romney Hiding in His Record as Governor - The Daily Beast
> 
> Foreign Policy experts in agreement about Mitt Romney



The Republican PARTY was a horrible administration for eight years.  Why should we expect things to improve now?


----------



## Unkotare

George Costanza said:


> The Republican PARTY was a horrible administration for eight years.






No it wasn't.


----------



## Stephanie

George Costanza said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Mitt Romney Had Such a Bad Record on Jobs in Massachusetts | The Nation
> 
> Why Didnt Mitt Romney Run for Reelection as Governor? | RedState
> 
> 16 Reasons Why Mitt Romney Would Be A Really, Really Bad President
> 
> What's Mitt Romney Hiding in His Record as Governor - The Daily Beast
> 
> Foreign Policy experts in agreement about Mitt Romney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Republican PARTY was a horrible administration for eight years.  Why should we expect things to improve now?
Click to expand...


my gawd, look at all that spam


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Lakhota




----------



## LibertyLemming

same person


----------



## ScienceRocks

Obama is a really bad president. Period.


----------



## theliq

Unkotare said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Republican PARTY was a horrible administration for eight years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it wasn't.
Click to expand...


O but it WAS a complete shocker,brought America to the Abiss,(do you have a short memory or what)and to elect another Rebblerican seems Insane.

But then some Americans are Insanejust sayin.steve


----------



## Unkotare

theliq said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Republican PARTY was a horrible administration for eight years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> O but it WAS a complete shocker,brought America to the Abiss
Click to expand...



No it didn't. And learn how to spell.


----------



## Chris

Matthew said:


> Obama is a really bad president. Period.



George W. Bush inherited a strong economy, a budget surplus, and a nation at peace.

Eight years later, he left Obama with a shattered economy, a trillion dollar deficit, and two useless wars.

Obama saved the country from another Great Depression, rebuilt GM, reformed healthcare, reformed Wall Street, doubled the stock market, created 12 straight quarters of GDP growth, created 32 straight months of private sector job growth, got Bin Laden, got Gaddafi, and got us out of Iraq.

And now with the automatic spending cuts and the expiration of the Bush tax cuts in 2012, Obama has solved the deficit problem as well.

Obama has done a very good job.


----------



## Unkotare

Chris said:


> Obama saved the country from another Great Depression.





You bobblehead idiots love to repeat this lie. Easier than actually thinking, I guess.


----------



## theliq

Unkotare said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it wasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O but it WAS a complete shocker,brought America to the Abiss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it didn't. And learn how to spell.
Click to expand...


SPELL Unko,it was a play on words like "REPRUBBISHIANS


----------



## Rinata

We don't need to worry about what kind of president Willard would be. It will never happen.

I cannot wait for November 7th. The election will be over and I will no longer have to tolerate seeing Romney and Ryan's smirking faces on the evening news every damn day!!! What a pleasure that will be after this long campaign. After all the months of seeing him on my tv screen, I will finally be free of Willard Romney!!! Thank God!!!


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Lakhota

Is Romney dumb enough to run again in 2016?  Well, he's certainly dumb enough...


----------



## Statistikhengst

Whoa, nice necro-job, @Lakhota !!!


----------



## Stephanie

Bozo the clown would be better than what's in there now

Just admit finally, you all picked a LOSER who can't be bothered with the job the anymore


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Lakhota said:


> Is Romney dumb enough to run again in 2016?  Well, he's certainly dumb enough...



Lyin'Ryan seems to think so. 

Mittens doesn't even make a good human being though so I doubt three times the charm would work for him.


----------



## BreezeWood

boredom has a way of repeating itself - for Romney it's every 4 years ....
.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Luddly Neddite said:


> Lyin'Ryan seems to think so.
> 
> Mittens doesn't even make a good human being though so I doubt three times the charm would work for him.



Why are you resurrecting Romney threads? Are you afraid?


----------



## Stephanie

Unkotare said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama saved the country from another Great Depression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You bobblehead idiots love to repeat this lie. Easier than actually thinking, I guess.
Click to expand...


he saved us alright that's why he has a nearly, 70% disapproval by the people. Of course he still has his rabid cult followers who says he saved us from another "great depression" ...that one cracks me up every time.


----------



## Stephanie

beretta304 said:


> Pinocchio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beretta304 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinocchio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney would be just as bad or worse than Bush.   -810,000 jobs lost in his last month in office, and was going down.  Kind of like the Titanic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Obama is like the captain of the Titanic?  The captain knew that they were in iceberg infested waters but he ordered full speed ahead anyway just to make it to his destination ahead of schedule. Damn the safety of the people. I have an agenda and timetable?  I'm sure the White Star line was proud off the captain like many are proud of Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Tea Party House is to blame for steering the Titanic into the iceberg.
> 
> Political terrorism at its worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need to renane this Board..Comedy Central.
Click to expand...


no kidding, or brainwashed DNC talking points Central


----------



## Statistikhengst

Stephanie said:


> beretta304 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinocchio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beretta304 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinocchio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney would be just as bad or worse than Bush.   -810,000 jobs lost in his last month in office, and was going down.  Kind of like the Titanic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Obama is like the captain of the Titanic?  The captain knew that they were in iceberg infested waters but he ordered full speed ahead anyway just to make it to his destination ahead of schedule. Damn the safety of the people. I have an agenda and timetable?  I'm sure the White Star line was proud off the captain like many are proud of Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Tea Party House is to blame for steering the Titanic into the iceberg.
> 
> Political terrorism at its worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need to renane this Board..Comedy Central.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no kidding, or brainwashed DNC talking points Central
Click to expand...



Grab those pearls, Stephanie, and "let's roll!!!"


----------



## kaz

Lakhota said:


> I don't see anything in Romney's past that qualifies him to be president - neither in his poor record as governor nor his record as a vulture capitalist.



That bothers it does you?  Someone with nothing in their past to qualify them to be President?  OMG, I couldn't make you people up...


----------



## kaz

Lakhota said:


> Romney is a warmongering chickenhawk who has never served his country in the military.
> 
> Romney tells vets dangerous world demands powerful military | Reuters



You really have no self awareness, it's incredible.


----------



## kaz

Lakhota said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything in Romney's past that qualifies him to be president - neither in his poor record as governor nor his record as a vulture capitalist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you saw something in Obama's past that qualified him to be President now all the sudden past qualifications matter.LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't vote for Obama in 2008, but I sure as hell will this time.
Click to expand...


If all you liberals who "didn't vote for Obama in 2008" really hadn't, he didn't win...


----------



## kaz

Pinocchio said:
			
		

> The Tea Party House is to blame for steering the Titanic into the iceberg.
> 
> Political terrorism at its worse.



LOL, saying we tax and spend too much is destroying us and threatening to take your government welfare check is "terrorism"


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Statistikhengst said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beretta304 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinocchio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beretta304 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinocchio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney would be just as bad or worse than Bush.   -810,000 jobs lost in his last month in office, and was going down.  Kind of like the Titanic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Obama is like the captain of the Titanic?  The captain knew that they were in iceberg infested waters but he ordered full speed ahead anyway just to make it to his destination ahead of schedule. Damn the safety of the people. I have an agenda and timetable?  I'm sure the White Star line was proud off the captain like many are proud of Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Tea Party House is to blame for steering the Titanic into the iceberg.
> 
> Political terrorism at its worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need to renane this Board..Comedy Central.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no kidding, or brainwashed DNC talking points Central
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Grab those pearls, Stephanie, and "let's roll!!!"
Click to expand...


Hey, careful what you wish for. 

Or hadn't you heard about the "20-30 million" who are standing by, ready to take up arms against their country. And, there are some on this board who believe the US military will join them. 

All they have to do is say the word and they'll bring the US down around our ears. 

Scary stuff, all righty.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Pinocchio said:
			
		

> The Tea Party House is to blame for steering the Titanic into the iceberg.
> 
> Political terrorism at its worse.



Non-tee potty Repubs are just as much to blame, if not more so. 

Rs like Boehner and Romeny don't have the balls to stand up against nutters like Cruz and Rand Paul, or the Koch's money. They've sold out at the expense of our country.


----------



## Stephanie

Luddly Neddite said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beretta304 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinocchio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beretta304 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinocchio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney would be just as bad or worse than Bush.   -810,000 jobs lost in his last month in office, and was going down.  Kind of like the Titanic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Obama is like the captain of the Titanic?  The captain knew that they were in iceberg infested waters but he ordered full speed ahead anyway just to make it to his destination ahead of schedule. Damn the safety of the people. I have an agenda and timetable?  I'm sure the White Star line was proud off the captain like many are proud of Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Tea Party House is to blame for steering the Titanic into the iceberg.
> 
> Political terrorism at its worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need to renane this Board..Comedy Central.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no kidding, or brainwashed DNC talking points Central
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Grab those pearls, Stephanie, and "let's roll!!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, careful what you wish for.
> 
> Or hadn't you heard about the "20-30 million" who are standing by, ready to take up arms against their country. And, there are some on this board who believe the US military will join them.
> 
> All they have to do is say the word and they'll bring the US down around our ears.
> 
> Scary stuff, all righty.
Click to expand...



oh put your wild imagination to sleep. you libs and your DRAMATICS


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Stephanie said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beretta304 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinocchio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beretta304 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinocchio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney would be just as bad or worse than Bush.   -810,000 jobs lost in his last month in office, and was going down.  Kind of like the Titanic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Obama is like the captain of the Titanic?  The captain knew that they were in iceberg infested waters but he ordered full speed ahead anyway just to make it to his destination ahead of schedule. Damn the safety of the people. I have an agenda and timetable?  I'm sure the White Star line was proud off the captain like many are proud of Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Tea Party House is to blame for steering the Titanic into the iceberg.
> 
> Political terrorism at its worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need to renane this Board..Comedy Central.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no kidding, or brainwashed DNC talking points Central
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Grab those pearls, Stephanie, and "let's roll!!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, careful what you wish for.
> 
> Or hadn't you heard about the "20-30 million" who are standing by, ready to take up arms against their country. And, there are some on this board who believe the US military will join them.
> 
> All they have to do is say the word and they'll bring the US down around our ears.
> 
> Scary stuff, all righty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh put your wild imagination to sleep. you libs and your DRAMATICS
Click to expand...


Uh, staph I'm so sorry  my sarcastic reference to YOUR thread went over your head. Or, are you saying you have you forgotten that YOU posted this little mess?

Operation american spring US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Remember how you told your fellow nutters:



> Lets Roll people before it's too late
> pass this around



And have you forgotten that only a handful of nutters showed up?


----------



## guno

Statistikhengst said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beretta304 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinocchio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beretta304 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinocchio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney would be just as bad or worse than Bush.   -810,000 jobs lost in his last month in office, and was going down.  Kind of like the Titanic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Obama is like the captain of the Titanic?  The captain knew that they were in iceberg infested waters but he ordered full speed ahead anyway just to make it to his destination ahead of schedule. Damn the safety of the people. I have an agenda and timetable?  I'm sure the White Star line was proud off the captain like many are proud of Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Tea Party House is to blame for steering the Titanic into the iceberg.
> 
> Political terrorism at its worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need to renane this Board..Comedy Central.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no kidding, or brainwashed DNC talking points Central
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Grab those pearls, Stephanie, and "let's roll!!!"
Click to expand...



 Steph is always ready to roll


----------



## guno

kaz said:


> Pinocchio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party House is to blame for steering the Titanic into the iceberg.
> 
> Political terrorism at its worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, saying we tax and spend too much is destroying us and threatening to take your government welfare check is "terrorism"
Click to expand...



remember when the repukaloids were in power they spent money like christian crack whores in heat


----------



## mamooth

Focus on the important things, like the imminent arrest of Lois Lerner. At least we were told it was imminent. Any day now, you'll see.


----------



## Statistikhengst

mamooth said:


> Focus on the important things, like the imminent arrest of Lois Lerner. At least we were told it was imminent. Any day now, you'll see.






Well, it's always a matter of opinion whether Romney was a good Governor or not.


----------



## Mojo2

What is the truth about the claim that Mitt sent American jobs overseas?

That's the only thing I'm unsure of.

I'm a Mitt voter.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

mamooth said:


> Focus on the important things, like the imminent arrest of Lois Lerner. At least we were told it was imminent. Any day now, you'll see.



Don't forget Mormons.


----------



## mudwhistle

Lakhota said:


> Why Mitt Romney Had Such a Bad Record on Jobs in Massachusetts | The Nation
> 
> Why Didnt Mitt Romney Run for Reelection as Governor? | RedState
> 
> 16 Reasons Why Mitt Romney Would Be A Really, Really Bad President
> 
> What's Mitt Romney Hiding in His Record as Governor - The Daily Beast
> 
> Foreign Policy experts in agreement about Mitt Romney


Obama was never a governor. His only leadership experience was as a professional troublemaker. What made you think he wouldn't suck as a president?

And he does.


----------



## mudwhistle

Mojo2 said:


> What is the truth about the claim that Mitt sent American jobs overseas?
> 
> That's the only thing I'm unsure of.
> 
> I'm a Mitt voter.


High taxes and excessive regulations sent them overseas


----------



## percysunshine

Mojo2 said:


> What is the truth about the claim that Mitt sent American jobs overseas?
> 
> That's the only thing I'm unsure of.
> 
> I'm a Mitt voter.


 

Well, Mitt is a liberal, but not a communist....which pisses off the communists.

.


----------



## Mojo2

percysunshine said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the truth about the claim that Mitt sent American jobs overseas?
> 
> That's the only thing I'm unsure of.
> 
> I'm a Mitt voter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Mitt is a liberal, but not a communist....which pisses off the communists.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


In what way, specifically, (and with links if you don't mind) do you consider Mitt a Liberal?


----------



## Mojo2

mudwhistle said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the truth about the claim that Mitt sent American jobs overseas?
> 
> That's the only thing I'm unsure of.
> 
> I'm a Mitt voter.
> 
> 
> 
> High taxes and excessive regulations sent them overseas
Click to expand...


Please, do me a favor and pretend I'm a brain dead liberal and convince me and educate me the way you would if you were talking to someone with zero knowledge of the situation, okay?

I'm serious. because, it seems during the campaign i was so busy swatting away trolls and correcting the myths and lies I could I still wasn't able to field them all.

This is one I never had the chance or the inclination to follow up on.

Telling me that high taxes and excessive regulations sent jobs overseas doesn't say whether Mitt levied those taxes or created those regulations.

Sorry, but this is a criticism I would like to set straight if a lie is being promulgated.

Understanding the issue is where I will start.


----------



## percysunshine

Mojo2 said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the truth about the claim that Mitt sent American jobs overseas?
> 
> That's the only thing I'm unsure of.
> 
> I'm a Mitt voter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Mitt is a liberal, but not a communist....which pisses off the communists.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In what way, specifically, (and with links if you don't mind) do you consider Mitt a Liberal?
Click to expand...

 

Socialized medicine in Massachusettes...as the Governor?

How old are you?

.


----------



## mudwhistle

Mojo2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the truth about the claim that Mitt sent American jobs overseas?
> 
> That's the only thing I'm unsure of.
> 
> I'm a Mitt voter.
> 
> 
> 
> High taxes and excessive regulations sent them overseas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, do me a favor and pretend I'm a brain dead liberal and convince me and educate me the way you would if you were talking to someone with zero knowledge of the situation, okay?
> 
> I'm serious. because, it seems during the campaign i was so busy swatting away trolls and correcting the myths and lies I could I still wasn't able to field them all.
> 
> This is one I never had the chance or the inclination to follow up on.
> 
> Telling me that high taxes and excessive regulations sent jobs overseas doesn't say whether Mitt levied those taxes or created those regulations.
> 
> Sorry, but this is a criticism I would like to set straight if a lie is being promulgated.
> 
> Understanding the issue is where I will start.
Click to expand...

Because developing countries have opened up and are now trading with us, and they're providing products that are so cheap that US manufacturers can't compete, mainly because of the simple fact that they don't have to adhere to OSHA requirements, they don't have massive taxes, they don't have high overheads, they don't have Workman's Comp, they don't have to pay $20/hr for somebody to shoot screws 8 hrs a day.


----------



## Mojo2

mudwhistle said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the truth about the claim that Mitt sent American jobs overseas?
> 
> That's the only thing I'm unsure of.
> 
> I'm a Mitt voter.
> 
> 
> 
> High taxes and excessive regulations sent them overseas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, do me a favor and pretend I'm a brain dead liberal and convince me and educate me the way you would if you were talking to someone with zero knowledge of the situation, okay?
> 
> I'm serious. because, it seems during the campaign i was so busy swatting away trolls and correcting the myths and lies I could I still wasn't able to field them all.
> 
> This is one I never had the chance or the inclination to follow up on.
> 
> Telling me that high taxes and excessive regulations sent jobs overseas doesn't say whether Mitt levied those taxes or created those regulations.
> 
> Sorry, but this is a criticism I would like to set straight if a lie is being promulgated.
> 
> Understanding the issue is where I will start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because developing countries have opened up and are now trading with us, and they're providing products that are so cheap that US manufacturers can't compete, mainly because of the simple fact that they don't have to adhere to OSHA requirements, they don't have massive taxes, they don't have high overheads, they don't have Workman's Comp, they don't have to pay $20/hr for somebody to shoot screws 8 hrs a day.
Click to expand...


And what did Mitt Romney have to do with all of that, pray tell!


----------



## Mojo2

percysunshine said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the truth about the claim that Mitt sent American jobs overseas?
> 
> That's the only thing I'm unsure of.
> 
> I'm a Mitt voter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Mitt is a liberal, but not a communist....which pisses off the communists.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In what way, specifically, (and with links if you don't mind) do you consider Mitt a Liberal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Socialized medicine in Massachusettes...as the Governor?
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Old enough to see you are making a mistake in the way you regard Mitt re: the Mass. Healthcare plan.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lakhota said:


> Why Mitt Romney Had Such a Bad Record on Jobs in Massachusetts | The Nation
> 
> Why Didnt Mitt Romney Run for Reelection as Governor? | RedState
> 
> 16 Reasons Why Mitt Romney Would Be A Really, Really Bad President
> 
> What's Mitt Romney Hiding in His Record as Governor - The Daily Beast
> 
> Foreign Policy experts in agreement about Mitt Romney


romney and obozo are two birds of a feather in this corrupt one party system of demopublicans and reprocrats where there is no different in the two parties,both being one and the same.

where are the differences in the two? seriously.

 
I dont see any,only difference i see is one is white,one is black.


----------

